# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  मोहम्मद रफी

## Badtameez

इस सूत्र में मोहम्मद रफी से जुङी हुई जानकारी दी जाएगी।

----------


## Badtameez

इस सूत्र में मोहम्मद रफी से जुङी जितनी भी जानकारी होगी,देने की कोशिश की  जाएगी।

----------


## Raja44

यार देना कब चालु करोगे जानकारीयाँ

----------


## Badtameez

सभी जानकारी मैंने इण्टरनेट से ली है। कहीं- कहीं मेरे व्यक्तिगत विचार हैं।

----------


## Badtameez

जीवन-परिचय:-
.
मोहम्मद रफ़ी का जन्म 24 दिसम्बर 1924 को अमृतसर , के पास कोटला सुल्तान सिंह में हुआ था। आरंभिक बाल्यकाल में ही इनका परिवार लाहौर सेअमृतसर आ गया। इनके परिवार का संगीत से कोई खास सरोकार नहीं था। जब रफ़ी छोटे थे तब इनके बड़े भाई की नाई दुकान थी, रफ़ी का काफी वक्त वहीं पर गुजरता था। कहा जाता है कि रफ़ी जब सात साल के थे तो वे अपने बड़े भाई की दुकान से होकर गुजरने वाले एक फकीर कापीछा किया करते थे जो उधर से गाते हुए जाया करता था। उसकी आवाज रफ़ी को पसन्द आई और रफ़ी उसकी नकल किया करते थे। उनकी नकल में अव्वलता को देखकर लोगों को उनकी आवाज भी पसन्द आने लगी।लोग नाई दुकान में उनके गाने की प्रशंशा करने लगे। लेकिन इससे रफ़ी को स्थानीय ख्याति के अतिरिक्त और कुछ नहीं मिला। इनके बड़े भाई मोहम्मद हमीद ने इनके संगीत के प्रति इनकी रुचि को देखा और उन्हें उस्ताद अब्दुल वाहिद खान के पास संगीत शिक्षा लेने को कहा। एक बार आकाशवाणी (उस समय ऑल इंडिया रेडियो) लाहौर में उस समय के प्रख्यात गायक-अभिनेता कुन्दन लाल सहगल अपना प्रदर्शन करने आए थे। इसको सुनने हेतु मोहम्मद रफ़ी और उनके बड़े भाई भी गए थे। बिजली गुल हो जाने की वदह से सहगल ने गाने से मनाकर दिया। रफ़ी के बड़े भाई ने आयोजकोंसे निवेदन किया की भीड़ की व्यग्रता को शांत करने के लिए मोहम्मद रफ़ी को गाने का मौका दिया जाय। उनको अनुमति मिल गई और 13 वर्ष की आयु में मोहम्मदरफ़ी का ये पहला सार्वजनिक प्रदर्शन था। प्रेक्षकों में श्याम सुन्दर , जो उस समय के प्रसिद्ध संगीतकार थे, ने भी उनको सुना और काफी प्रभावित हुए। उन्होने मोहम्मद रफ़ी को अपने लिए गाने का न्यौता दिया।
मोहम्मद रफ़ी का प्रथम गीत एक पंजाबी फ़िल्म गुल बलोच के लिए था जिसे उन्होने श्याम सुंदर के निर्देशन में1944 में गाया। सन् 1946 में मोहम्मद रफ़ी ने बम्बई आने का फैसला किया। उन्हें संगीतकार नौशाद ने पहले आप नाम की फ़िल्म में गाने का मौका दिया।

----------


## Badtameez

मित्रों आज रफी साहब की पुण्यतिथि है। मित्रों से अनुरोध है कि रफी जी की पूरी जीवनी यहाँ पोस्ट करें।
मोबाइल से होने के कारण मैं ज्यादा कुछ नहीं कर पाऊँगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ख्याति* नौशाद द्वारा सुरबद्ध गीत _तेरा खिलौना टूटा_ (फ़िल्म _अनमोल घड़ी_, 1946) से रफ़ी को प्रथम बार हिन्दी जगत में ख्याति मिली। इसके बाद _शहीद_, _मेला_ तथा _दुलारी_ में भी रफ़ी ने गाने गाए जो बहुत प्रसिद्ध हुए। 1951 में जब नौशाद फ़िल्म _बैजू बावरा_ के लिए गाने बना रहे थे तो उन्होने अपने पसंदीदा गायक तलत महमूद से गवाने की सोची थी। कहा जाता है कि उन्होने एक बार तलत महमूद को धूम्रपान करते देखकर अपना मन बदल लिया और रफ़ी से गाने को कहा। _बैजू बावरा_  के गानों ने रफ़ी को मुख्यधारा गायक के रूप में स्थापित किया। इसके बाद  नौशाद ने रफ़ी को अपने निर्देशन में कई गीत गाने को दिए। लगभग इसी समय  संगीतकार जोड़ी शंकर-जयकिशन को उनकी आवाज पसंद आयी और उन्होंने भी रफ़ी से गाने गवाना आरंभ किया। शंकर जयकिशन उस समय राज कपूर के पसंदीदा संगीतकार थे, पर राज कपूर अपने लिए सिर्फ मुकेश  की आवाज पसन्द करते थे। बाद में जब शंकर जयकिशन के गानों की मांग बढ़ी तो  उन्होंने लगभग हर जगह रफ़ी साहब का प्रयोग किया। यहाँ तक की कई बार राज  कपूर के लिए रफी साहब ने गाया। जल्द ही संगीतकार सचिन देव बर्मन तथा उल्लेखनीय रूप से ओ पी नैय्यर  को रफ़ी की आवाज़ बहुत रास आयी और उन्होने रफ़ी से गवाना आरंभ किया। ओ पी  नैय्यर का नाम इसमें स्मरणीय रहेगा क्योंकि उन्होने अपने निराले अंदाज में  रफ़ी-आशा  की जोड़ी का काफी प्रयोग किया और उनकी खनकती धुनें आज भी उस जमाने के अन्य  संगीतकारों से अलग प्रतीत होती हैं। उनके निर्देशन में गाए गानो से रफ़ी  को बहुत ख्याति मिली और फिर रवि, मदन मोहन, गुलाम हैदर, जयदेव, सलिल चौधरी इत्यादि संगीतकारों की पहली पसंद रफ़ी साहब बन गए।
दिलीप कुमार, भारत भूषण तथा देवानंद जैसे कलाकारों के लिए गाने के बाद उनके गानों पर अभिनय करने वालो कलाकारों की सूची बढ़ती गई। शम्मी कपूर, राजेन्द्र कुमार, जॉय मुखर्जी, विश्वजीत, राजेश खन्ना, धर्मेन्द्र  इत्यादि कलाकारों के लिए रफ़ी की आवाज पृष्ठभूमि में गूंजने लगी। शम्मी  कपूर तो रफ़ी की आवाज से इतने प्रभावित हुए कि उन्होने अपने हर गाने में  रफ़ी का इस्तेमाल किया। उनके लिए संगीत कभी ओ पी नैय्यर ने दिया तो कभी  शंकर जयकिशन ने पर आवाज रफ़ी की ही रही। _चाहे कोई मुझे जंगली कहे_ (_जंगली_), _एहसान तेरा होगा मुझपर_ (_जंगली_), _ये चांद सा रोशन चेहरा_ (_कश्मीर की कली_), _दीवाना हुआ बादल_ (आशा भोंसले के साथ, _कश्मीर की कली_)  शम्मी कपूर के ऊपर फिल्माए गए लोकप्रिय गानों में शामिल हैं। धीरे-धीरे  इनकी ख्याति इतनी बढ़ गयी कि अभिनेता इन्हीं से गाना गवाने का आग्रह करने  लगे। राजेन्द्र कुमार, दिलीप कुमार और धर्मेन्द्र तो मानते ही नहीं थे कि  कोई और गायक उनके लिए गाए।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गायन सफर* 1950 के दशक में शंकर जयकिशन, नौशाद तथा सचिनदेव बर्मन ने रफ़ी से उस  समय के बहुत लोकप्रिय गीत गवाए। यह सिलसिला 1960 के दशक में भी चलता रहा।  संगीतकार रवि ने मोहम्मद रफ़ी का इस्तेमाल 1960 के दशक में किया। 1960 में  फ़िल्म चौदहवीं का चांद के शीर्षक गीत के लिए रफ़ी को अपना पहला फ़िल्म फेयर पुरस्कार मिला। इसके बाद घराना (1961), काजल (1965), दो बदन (1966) तथा नीलकमल (1968) जैसी फिल्मो में इन दोनो की जोड़ी ने कई यादगार नगमें दिए। 1961 में रफ़ी को अपना दूसरा फ़िल्मफेयर आवार्ड फ़िल्म ससुराल के गीत _तेरी प्यारी प्यारी सूरत को_ के लिए मिला। संगीतकार जोड़ी लक्ष्मीकांत प्यारेलाल ने अपना आगाज़ ही रफ़ी के स्वर से किया और 1963 में फ़िल्म पारसमणि के लिए बहुत सुन्दर गीत बनाए। इनमें _सलामत रहो_ तथा _वो जब याद आये_ (लता मंगेशकर के साथ) उल्लेखनीय है। 1965 में ही लक्ष्मी-प्यारे के संगीत निर्देशन में फ़िल्म दोस्ती के लिए गाए गीत _चाहूंगा मै तुझे सांझ सवेरे_ के लिए रफ़ी को तीसरा फ़िल्मफेयर पुरस्कार मिला। 1965 में उन्हें भारत सरकार ने पद्मश्री पुरस्कार से नवाजा।
 1965 में संगीतकार जोड़ी कल्याणजी-आनंदजी द्वारा फ़िल्म जब जब फूल खिले के लिए संगीतबद्ध गीत _परदेसियों से ना अखियां मिलाना_ लोकप्रियता के शीर्ष पर पहुंच गया था। 1966 में फ़िल्म सूरज के गीत _बहारों फूल बरसाओ_  बहुत प्रसिद्ध हुआ और इसके लिए उन्हें चौथा फ़िल्मफेयर अवार्ड मिला। इसका  संगीत शंकर जयकिशन ने दिया था। 1968 में शंकर जयकिशन के संगीत निर्देशन में  फ़िल्म ब्रह्मचारी के गीत _दिल के झरोखे में तुझको बिठाकर_ के लिए उन्हें पाचवां फ़िल्मफेयर अवार्ड मिला।

----------


## Badtameez

श्री कमल जी, आप जन्म से लेकर मृत्यु तक की जानकारियाँ , उनके फिल्मी गायन सफर के बारे में बताएँ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अवरोहन*

 1960 के दशक में अपने करियर के शीर्ष पर पहुंचने के बाद दशक का अन्त उनके लिए सुखद नहीं रहा। 1969 में शक्ति सामंत अपनी एक फ़िल्म आराधना का निर्माण करवा रहे थे जिसके लिए उन्होने सचिन देव बर्मन (जिन्हे दादा नाम से भी जाना जाता था) को संगीतकार चुना। इसी साल _दादा_ बीमार पड़ गए और उन्होने अपने पुत्र राहुल देव बर्मन(पंचमदा) से गाने रेकार्ड करवाने को कहा। उस समय रफ़ी हज के लिए गए हुए थे। पंचमदा को अपने प्रिय गायक किशोर कुमार से गवाने का मौका मिला और उन्होने _रूप तेरा मस्ताना_ तथा _मेरे सपनों की रानी_  गाने किशोर दा की आवाज में रेकॉर्ड करवाया। ये दोनो गाने बहुत ही लोकप्रिय  हुए और इस गाने के अभिनेता राजेश खन्ना निर्देशकों तथा जनता के बीच अपार  लोकप्रिय हुए। साथ ही गायक किशोर कुमार भी जनता तथा संगीत निर्देशकों की  पहली पसन्द बन गए। इसके बाद रफ़ी के गायक जीवन का अवसान आरंभ हुआ। हँलांकि  इसके बाद भी उन्होने कई हिट गाने दिये, जैसे _ये दुनिया ये महफिल_, _ये जो चिलमन है_, _तुम जो मिल गए हो_। 1977 में फ़िल्म हम किसी से कम नहीं के गीत _क्या हुआ तेरा वादा_ के लिए उन्हे अपने जीवन का छठा तथा अन्तिम फ़िल्म फेयर एवॉर्ड मिला।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> श्री कमल जी, आप जन्म से लेकर मृत्यु तक की जानकारियाँ , उनके फिल्मी गायन सफर के बारे में बताएँ।


आज के ही दिन ( ३१ जुलाई को ) रफी साहब इस फानी दुनिया को अलविदा कह कर खुदा के पास चले गए थे...

----------


## Badtameez

बेहतरीन जानकारियाँ !!!!

----------


## Badtameez

> आज के ही दिन ( ३१ जुलाई को ) रफी साहब इस फानी दुनिया को अलविदा कह कर खुदा के पास चले गए थे...


सच में महान गायक थे। अपने गीतों से हम नये दौर वालों के भी दिल में उतर जाते हैं रफी साहब!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> श्री कमल जी, आप जन्म से लेकर मृत्यु तक की जानकारियाँ , उनके फिल्मी गायन सफर के बारे में बताएँ।


जैसा कि अपने नेट से लिया है मैंने जहाँ से आपने पोस्ट ली थी वहीँ उसी पोस्ट के बाद से ही शुरू किया है इस लिए मिटाने की कोई आवश्यकता नही.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*व्यक्तिगत जीवन* मोहम्मद रफ़ी एक बहुत ही समर्पित मुस्लिम, व्यसनों से दूर रहने वाले तथा शर्मीले स्वभाव के आदमी थे। आजादी के समय विभाजन के दौरान उन्होने भारत में रहना पसन्द किया । उन्होने बेगम विक़लिस से शादी की और उनकी सात संतान हुईं-चार बेटे तथा तीन बेटियां ।
 मोहम्मद रफ़ी को उनके परमार्थो के लिए भी जाना जाता है । अपने शुरुआती  दिनों में संगीतकार जोड़ी लक्ष्मीकांत-प्यारेलाल (लक्ष्मीप्यारे के नाम से  जाने जाते थे) के लिए उन्होने बहुत कम पैसों में गाया था । गानों की  रॉयल्टी को लेकर लता मंगेशकर के साथ उनका विवाद भी उनकी दरियादिली का सूचक  है । उस समय लताजी का कहना था कि गाने गाने के बाद भी उन गानों से होने  वाली आमदनी का एक अंश (रॉयल्टी) गायकों तथा गायिकाओं को मिलना चाहिए । रफ़ी  साहब इसके ख़िलाफ़ थे और उनका कहना था कि एक बार गाने रिकॉर्ड हो गए और  गायक-गायिकाओं को उनकी फीस का भुगतान कर दिया गया हो तो उनको और पैसों की  आशा नहीं करनी चाहिए । इस बात को लेकर दोनो महान कलाकारों के बीच मनमुटाव  हो गया। लता ने रफ़ी के साथ सेट पर गाने से मना कर दिया और बरसों तक दोनो  का कोई युगल गीत नहीं आया ।[5] बाद में अभिनेत्री नरगिस के कहने पर ही दोनो ने साथ गाना चालू किया और _ज्वैल थीफ_ फ़िल्म में _दिल पुकारे_ गाना गाया।
*उनका देहान्त 31 जुलाई 1980 को हृदयगति रुक जानेके कारण हुआ।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गीतों की संख्या* रफ़ी ने अपने जीवन में कुल कितने गाने गाए इस पर कुछ विवाद है। 1970 के दशक में गिनीज़ बुक ऑफ़ वर्ल्ड रिकार्ड्स  ने लिखा कि सबसे अधिक गाने रिकार्ड करने का श्रेय लता मंगेशकर को प्राप्त  है, जिन्होंने कुल 25,000 गाने रिकार्ड किये हैं। रफ़ी ने इसका खण्डन करते  हुए गिनीज़ बुक को एक चिट्ठी लिखी। इसके बाद के संस्करणों में गिनीज़ बुक  ने दोनों गायकों के दावे साथ-साथ प्रदर्शित किये, और मुहम्मद रफ़ी को 1944  और 1980 के बीच 28,000 गाने रिकार्ड करने का श्रेय दिया।[6] इसके बाद हुई खोज में विश्वास नेरुरकर ने पाया कि लता ने वास्तव में 1989 तक केवल 5,044 गाने गाए थे।[7]  अन्य शोधकर्ताओं ने भी इस तथ्य को सही माना है। इसके अतिरिक्त राजू भारतन  ने पाया कि 1948 और 1987 के बीच केवल 35,000 हिन्दी गाने रिकार्ड हुए।[8] ऐसे में रफ़ी ने 28,000 गाने गाए इस बात पर यकीन करना मुश्किल है, लेकिन कुछ स्रोत अब भी इस संख्या को उद्धृत करते हैं।[2] इस शोध के बाद 1992 में गिनीज़ बुक ने गायन का उपरोक्त रिकार्ड बुक से निकाल दिया।[7]

----------


## Badtameez

> जैसा कि अपने नेट से लिया है मैंने जहाँ से आपने पोस्ट ली थी वहीँ उसी पोस्ट के बाद से ही शुरू किया है इस लिए मिटाने की कोई आवश्यकता नही.


तब ठीक है। आप आगे बढ़ते रहें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*पुरस्कार एवम् सम्मान* *फिल्मफेयर एवॉर्ड (नामांकित व विजित)*1960 - चौदहवीं का चांद हो (फ़िल्म - चौदहवीं का चांद ) - *विजित*1961 - हुस्नवाले तेरा जवाब नहीं (फ़िल्म - घराना)1961 - तेरी प्यारी प्यारी सूरत को (फ़िल्म - ससुराल) - *विजित*1962 - ऐ गुलबदन (फ़िल्म - प्रोफ़ेसर)1963 - मेरे महबूब तुझे मेरी मुहब्बत की क़सम (फ़िल्म - मेरे महबूब )1964 - चाहूंगा में तुझे (फ़िल्म - दोस्ती) - *विजित*1965 -छू लेने दो नाजुक होठों को (फ़िल्म - काजल)1966 - बहारों फूल बरसाओ(फ़िल्म - सूरज) - *विजित*1968 - मैं गाऊं तुम सो जाोओ(फ़िल्म - ब्रह्मचारी)1968 - बाबुल की दुआएं लेती जा (फ़िल्म - नीलकमल)1968 - दिल के झरोखे में (फ़िल्म - ब्रह्मचारी) - *विजित*1969 - बड़ी मुश्किल है (फ़िल्म - जीने की राह)1970 - खिलौना जानकर तुम तो, मेरा दिल तोड़ जाते हो(फ़िल्म -खिलौना )1973 - हमको तो जान से प्यारी है (फ़िल्म - नैना)1974 - अच्छा ही हुआ दिल टूट गया (फ़िल्म - मां बहन और बीवी)1977 - परदा है परदाParda Hai Parda (फ़िल्म - अमर अकबर एंथनी)1977 - क्या हुआ तेरा वादा (फ़िल्म - हम किसी से कम नहीं ) -*विजित*1978 - आदमी मुसाफ़िर है (फ़िल्म - अपनापन)1979 - चलो रे डोली उठाओ कहार (फ़िल्म - जानी दुश्मन)1979 - मेरे दोस्त किस्सा ये (फिल्म - दोस्ताना)1980 - दर्द-ए-दिल, दर्द-ए-ज़िगर(फिल्म - कर्ज)1980 - मैने पूछाी चांद से (फ़िल्म - अब्दुल्ला)
*भारत सरकार द्वारा प्रदत्त*1965 - पद्म श्री1968 - _बाबुल की दुआएं लेती जा_ (फिल्म:नीलकमल) ।1977 - _क्या हुआ तेरा वादा_ (फ़िल्म: हम किसी से कम नहीं) ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जिन अभिनेताओं के लिए पार्श्वगायन किया* *हिन्दी अभिनेता* अमिताभ बच्चन, अशोक कुमार, आइ एस जौहर, ऋषि कपूर, किशोर कुमार, गुरु  दत्त, गुलशन बावरा, जगदीप, जीतेन्द्र, जॉय मुखर्जी, जॉनी वाकर, तारिक  हुसैन, देव आनन्द, दिलीप कुमार, धर्मेन्द्र, नवीन निश्छल, प्राण, परीक्षित  साहनी, पृथ्वीराज कपूर, प्रदीप कुमार, फ़िरोज ख़ान, बलराज साहनी, भरत भूषण,  मनोज कुमार, महमूद, रणधीर कपूर, राजकपूर, राज कुमार, राजेन्द्र कुमार,  राजेश खन्ना, विनोद खन्ना, विनोद मेहरा, विश्वजीत, सुनील दत्त, संजय  खान,संजीव कुमार, शम्मी कपूर, शशि कपूर, किशोर कुमार ।
*अन्य भाषाओं में* एन टी रामा राव (तेलगू फिल्म भाले तुम्मडु तथा आराधना के लिए), अक्किनेनी नागेश्वर राव (हिन्दी फिल्म - सुवर्ण सुन्दरी के लिए)

----------


## Badtameez

मित्रों आप सबको रफी साहब के गाये जो गीत बहुत अधिक पसन्द हैं कृपया उनकी सूची लिखें, पढ़कर अच्छा लगेगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कुछ लोकप्रिय गीत* *हिन्दी*ओ दुनिया के रखवाले (बैजू बावरा-1952)ये है बॉम्बे मेरी जान (सी आई डी, 1957), हास्य गीतसर जो तेरा चकराए, (प्यासा - 1957), हास्य गीतहम किसी से कम नहीं* चाहे कोई मुझे जंगली कहे, (जंगली, 1961)मैं जट यमला पगलाचढ़ती जवानी मेरीहम काले हैं तो क्या हुआ दिलवाले हैं, (गुमनाम, 1966), हास्यगीत

राज की बात कह दूंये है इश्क-इश्कपरदा है परदाओ दुनिया के रखवाले - भक्ति गीतहम लाए हैं तूफ़ान से कश्ती निकाल के, (फिल्म-जागृति, 1954), _देशभक्ति गीत_अब तुम्हारे हवाले - _देशभक्ति गीत_ये देश है वीर जवानों का, _देशभक्ति गीत_अपना आज़ादी को हम, _देशभक्ति गीत_नन्हें मुन्ने बच्चे तेरी मुठ्ठी में क्या है,- _बच्चो का गीत_रे मामा रे मामा - _बच्चो का गीत_चक्के पे चक्का, - _बच्चो का गीत_मन तड़पत हरि दर्शन को आज, (बैजू बावरा,1952), शास्त्रीय संगीतसावन आए या ना आए (दिल दिया दर्द लिया, 1966), शास्त्रीय संगीतमधुबन में राधिका, (कोहिनूर, 1960), शास्त्रीयमन रे तू काहे ना धीर धरे, (फिल्म -चित्रलेखा, 1964), शास्त्रीय संगीतबाबुल की दुआए, - _विवाह गीत_आज मेरे यार की शादी है, - _विवाह गीत_

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अन्य भाषाएं* *मराठी*Shodisi Maanava (Non-filmi)He mana aaj koni (Non-filmi)Ha chhand jivala lavi pise (Non-filmi)Virale geet kase (Non-filmi)Ga pori sambhal - Daryageet (Non-filmi; with Pushpa Pagdhare)Prabhu tu dayalu (Non-filmi)Hasa mulanno hasa (Non-filmi)Ha rusawa sod sakhe (Non-filmi)Nako bhavya waada (Non-filmi)Majhya viraan hridayee (Non-filmi)Khel tujha nyaara (Non-filmi)Nako aarati ki nako pushpmaala (Non-filmi)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*तेलगू*Yentha Varu Kani Vedantulaina Kani (film: Bhale Thammudu)Na Madi Ninnu Pilichindi Ganamai (film:Aradhana)Taralentaga Vecheno Chanduruni Kosam (film:Akbar Salim Anarkali)Sipaaee o Sipaaee (Duet with P. Susheela)
*असमिया*Asomire sutalote (Non-filmi)Hoi saheb hoi (Non-filmi)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मोहम्मद रफ़ी की याद ...* 


वेदिका त्रिपाठी
मुंबई से









*मोहम्मद  रफ़ी की 31 जुलाई को पुण्यतिथि है. इसे रफ़ी की गायकी का चमत्कार ही माना  जाए कि उन्हें अब भी उसी शिद्दत से याद किया और सुना जाता है जैसे उनका  बिछड़ना अभी कल की ही बात हो.*
कई लोगों का मानना है कि उनके जैसा गायक कलाकार न ही कोई पैदा हुआ है और न होगा.
सुख  के सब साथी..., जो वादा किया वो..., लिखे जो ख़त तुझे..., मेरे महबूब  कहीं... जैसे अनेक गाने हैं जिन्हें मोहम्मद रफ़ी ने अपनी आवाज़ से सजाया  और लोग उनकी आवाज़ के दीवाने हो गए. 
फ़िल्म  इंडस्ट्री की बात करें तो शायद ही कोई ऐसा होगा या रहा होगा जो रफ़ी साहब  के साथ काम करने के लिए उत्साहित न हुआ हो. कई गायकों को तो वो सामने लाए  थे.
रफ़ी साहब को अपना आदर्श मानने वाले सोनू निगम  ने एक बातचीत के दौरान कहा  था कि “रफ़ी साहब मेरे लिए एक संदेश थे. वो  भले ही हमारे बीच नहीं हैं लेकिन उनकी याद सदा हमारे दिल में बसी रहेगी.”
उनकी  पुण्यतिथि के मौक़े पर हमने बात की उनके कुछ क़रीबी लोगों से जो आज भी  उनकी याद आने पर अपनी आंखों को नम होने से अपने आपको नहीं रोक पाते हैं.
*रवींन्द्र जैन*
गीतकार–  संगीतकार रवीन्द्र जैन से जब हमने मोहम्मद रफ़ी के बारे में पूछा तो दो  मिनट तक उन्होंने कुछ सोचने की कोशिश की और झट से ये लाइनें हमें सुना दी. 
* मैं  तो उन्हें कभी भूल ही नहीं सकता हूं. मैं खुदा से दुआ करूंगा कि फिर कोई  रफ़ी पैदा करे ताकि लोग ऐसे महान फनकार की कलाकारी फिर देख सकें*

*रवीन्द्र जैन*



31 जुलाई दे गई आंखों को हमेशा के लिए रूलाई
कहना मुश्किल है कि इंसान अच्छे थे या फनकार
आज ही के दिन ली अंतिम विदाई हमसे
नहीं देखा इतना हुजूम किसी के ज़नाज़े के साथ
खामोशी से चल रहे थे सब इबादत के साथ.
रवीन्द्र  जैन का कहना था,“ मैं तो उन्हें कभी भूल ही नहीं सकता हूं. मैं खुदा से  दुआ करूंगा कि फिर कोई रफ़ी पैदा करे ताकि लोग ऐसे महान फनकार की कलाकारी  फिर देख सकें.”
उनका कहना था,“ वो अच्छे गायक होने  के साथ ही बहुत ही अच्छे इंसान थे.मेरी पहली फ़िल्म ‘कांच और हीरा’ के  गाने को रफ़ी साहब ने अपनी आवाज़ से संवारा था.”
*मोहम्मद अज़ीज*
बचपन  से ही मोहम्मद रफ़ी के गाने गाकर बडे़ हुए गायक मोहम्मद अज़ीज का कहना था,  “आमतौर पर ज़्यादा काम करने से आवाज़ की सफ़ाई, मासूमियत खत्म हो जाती है.  लेकिन रफ़ी साहब के 40-45 साल तक काम करने पर भी वही मासूमियत सुनने को  मिलती थी.”
*मैं  बचपन से उनका बहुत कद्रदान रहा हूं और इससे बडी बात क्या हो सकती है कि  अपने गाए 60 गाने मुझे भले ही याद न हों लेकिन रफ़ी साहब के छह हज़ार गाने  मुझे याद हैं


मोहम्मद अज़ीज*



अज़ीज  आगे कहते हैं, “मैं बचपन से उनका बहुत कद्रदान रहा हूं और इससे बड़ी बात  क्या हो सकती है कि अपने गाए 60 गाने मुझे भले ही याद न हों लेकिन रफ़ी  साहब के छह हज़ार गाने मुझे याद हैं.” 
वो कहते हैं,“मुझे यह कहने में बिल्कुल भी संकोच नहीं है कि मैं आज जो कुछ भी हूँ, वह रफ़ी साहब की ही वजह से हूँ.” 
*महेंद्र कपूर*
गायक  महेन्द्र कपूर कहते है, “वो मेरे उस्ताद थे, मैं उन्हें भाईजान कहा करता  था. उनसे अच्छा गायक कोई नहीं था. जितनी मेहनत उन्होंने की है इंडस्ट्री  में शायद ही किसी ने की होगी.”
 *उन्होंने  अपनी लोहे की आवाज़ को नरम कर दिया था. कभी उन्हें अपनी आवाज़ पर घमंड  नहीं हुआ बल्कि वो हमेशा इसे मालिक की मेहरबानी कहा करते थे


महेंद्र कपूर*



वो  कहते हैं,“ उन्होंने अपनी लोहे की आवाज़ को नरम कर दिया था. कभी उन्हें  अपनी आवाज़ पर घमंड नहीं हुआ बल्कि वो हमेशा इसे मालिक की मेहरबानी कहा  करते थे. इतने बड़े कलाकार होकर भी हमेशा झुके रहते थे.”
महेंद्र  कपूर का मानना है, “जिस तरह से एक बेटा अपने पिता को याद करता है उसी तरह  वो भी मेरे मन में समाए हैं. मैं आज जो कुछ भी हूं, उनकी वजह से हूँ.मैं  हमेशा उनका शुक्रगुजार रहूँगा.”

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रफ़ी साहब के ड्रायवर अल्ताफ़ भाई की यादें*  
_मोहम्मद  रफ़ी साहब 1980 में दुनिया ऐ फ़ानी से रूख़सत हुए. उसके बाद कई लोगों ने उनकी  यादों को ताज़ा किया. पिछले दिनो मेरे शहर के शाम के अख़बार प्रभात-किरण के  युवा पत्रकार हिदायतउल्लाहख़ान
ने हमारे महबूब गुलूकार रफ़ी साहब के  ड्रायवर अल्ताफ़ हुसैन ख़ान से मुलाक़ात की. मुझे लगा ये बड़ी प्यारी सी और  भावपूर्ण गुफ़्तगू रफ़ी साहब के जन्मदिन पर  ब्लॉग-बिरादरों तक पहुँचना  चाहिये. मुलाहिज़ा फ़रमाए और महसूस करें छोटी छोटी बातों का ख़याल रखकर ही कोई  बड़ा और महान बनता है,:_  

 अल्ताफ़ हुसैन ख़ान का तआरुफ़  यह है कि ये जनाब, महान गायक मोहम्मद रफ़ी के ड्रायवर रहे हैं। चार साल रफ़ी  साहब की एम्पाला दौड़ाई है। अपनी ज़िंदगी के सबसे क़ीमती व़क़्त का ज़िक्र करते  हुए वे कहते हैं कि मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब की क्या बात करें, वो तो इंसान की  शक्ल में फ़रिश्ता थे। जिस आदमी की पूरी दुनिया दीवानी थी, वो इतना सादा था  कि सादगी भी उससे शरमाती थी। साहब की ज़िंदगी का एक ही उसूल था, किसी को  अपना बना लो या किसी के हो जाओ। बीच का रिश्ता रखने में वो बेहद कंजूस थे।  जिस मोहब्बत से किसी निर्माता या संगीतकार से मिलते थे, उतनी ही मोहब्बत  उनमें उस व़क़्त भी होती जब वे अपने चाहने वालों के बीच होते थे। आम और ख़ास  में फ़र्क करना उनकी फ़ितरत में नहीं था, तभी तो उनकी आवाज़ उनके अख़लाक़ से  हमेशा दबी रही। मुस्कुराते रहने वाला वो ख़ूबसूरत चेहरा आज भी आँखों में  घूमता है। 

*यादगार रही पहली मुलाकात :*
मैं  मीनाकुमारी की मर्सिडीज़ चलाया करता था, जो लैफ़्टहैंड ड्राइव थी। कमाल  (अमरोही) साहब के पास से मीनाकुमारी चली गईं थीं और मैं ड्रायवर की जगह  चौकीदार हो गया था। रफ़ी साहब को लैफ़्टहैंड ड्रायवर की तलाश थी। मुझे उनके  साले (जो उनके सेक्रेटरी थे) ज़हीर ने उनसे मिलाया। उस व़क़्त रफ़ी साहब के  बच्चे पुणे में पढ़ते थे। उन्होंने मुझे पुणे गाड़ी चलाकर ले जाने को कहा।  मैं तैयार था। मेरी ड्रायविंग से रफ़ी साहब  बेहद ख़ुश हुए और अपने यहॉं २००  रु. महीने पर रख लिया।

*खाना साथ खिलाया :* 
रास्ते  में मैंने साहब को पुणे के एक होटल के बारे में बताया, जहॉं मीनाकुमारी और  कमाल साहब अक्सर खाना खाया करते थे। तो रफ़ी साहब ने भी वहीं खाना खाने की  ख़्वाइश ज़ाहिर की। मैं गाड़ी पार्किंग में लगाकर उसी में बैठ गया, जैसा मैं  पहले किया करता था। तभी ज़हीर भाई मुझे बुलाने आए और बोले- साहब बुला रहे  हैं। मुझे देखकर उन्होंने कहा मियॉं तुम्हें भूख नहीं लगती क्या? पास वाली  कुर्सी पर बैठाया और कहा कि आज सारे खाने का ऑर्डर तुम ही दोगे। मैं समझ  नहीं पा रहा था कि ये सब क्या हो रहा है। उनकी महानता से यह मेरी पहली  मुलाक़ात थी। उसके बाद तो हर दिन उने नए क़िरदार से मुलाक़ात होने लगी, जिसमें  वो कभी दाता नज़र आते, तो कभी हमदर्द, कभी दोस्त तो कभी भाई।

*ड्रायवर को दिलाई टैक्सी :*
 मुझसे पहले उनके वहॉं सुल्तान ड्रायवर था, जो काफ़ी  पुराना था। लैफ़्टहैंड  ड्राइव में वो कमज़ोर था, जिसकी वजह से मुझे रखा गया था और उसे अलग कर दिया  गया था, लेकिन ऐसे ही नहीं। साहब ने बाक़ायदा उसे ७० हज़ार रुपए की टैक्सी  दिलाई थी और कहा था कि रफ़ी के दरवाज़े तेरे लिए २४ घंटे खुले हैं।

*झटके से बोलते थे :*
 रफ़ी साहब पंजाबी थे, इसलिए उनके बोलने का अंदाज़ भी पंजाबी ही था। वो झटके  से बोलते थे। ठहर-ठहर कर आराम से बोलना उनकी आदत थी। हम ये सोचा करते थे कि  ये बंदा गाते व़क़्त तो तूफ़ान खड़ा कर देता है, लेकिन बोलने में उतना ही  सुस्त है। साहब कम लेकिन दमदार बोलते थे। इसी तरह उनका मज़ाक़ भी प्यारा होता  था। उन्हें उर्दू अच्छी आती थी और वो गाने की स्क्रिप्ट अपनी डायरी में  अपने हाथ से उर्दू में ही लिखा करते थे।

*घर में जमती पंगत :*
 इतवार को छुट्टी हुआ करती थी, इस दिन क़रीबी मिलने वालों के साथ घर के  नौकरों को लेकर साहब घर में ही शुरू हो जाते थे। पेटी उनके सामने होती थी।  फिर एक-एक करके सबकी फ़रमाइश पूरी की जाती। घर में भी वो उसी अंदाज़ में गाते  जैसा स्टूडियो में गाते थे। मैं जिस गाने की फ़रमाइश करता वो उनकी भी पसंद  का निकलता था। ख़ासकर बैजू-बावरा के गाने उन्हें बहुत पसंद थे। एक बार तो  माली ने लता मंगेशकर के गाने की फ़रमाइश कर डाली, तो साहब ने उसे मायूस नहीं  किया और लता के अंदाज़ में गाना सुनाया।

* अच्छे मिस्त्री थे :*
विदेश  से दूसरे सामान के साथ वो हमेशा कुछ औज़ार ज़रूर लाया करते थे। घर में सभी  तरह के आधुनिक औज़ार थे। छुट्टी के दिन लुंगी बांधकर वो एकदम मिस्त्री बन  जाया करते थे। कभी दरवाज़े-खिड़की सुधारते तो कभी बिजली का काम करते। सेनेटरी  का काम भी कर लेते थे। मोटर मैकेनिक भी हो गए थे। सारे काम ख़ुद  करने में  उन्हें मज़ा आता था। ऐसा लगता था कि जैसे वो काम के लिए व़क़्त की तलाश में  ही रहते हों। काम करते व़क़्त वो आम आदमी से भी ज़्यादा आम हो जाते थे। फिर  वो गायक न जाने कहॉं चला जाता था, जिसकी शोहरत का डंका था।

*चौकड़ी थी :*दिलीपकुमार,  नौशाद, जॉनी वाकर और रफ़ी साहब की चौकड़ी थी। हर प्रोग्राम में ये साथ दिखाई  देते थे। फिर टेनिस क्लब में तो रोज़ मिलते ही थे। साहब को शिकार का शौक  नहीं था, जबकि ये तीनों पक्के शिकारी थे।

*वो आ रहे हैं आलम-पनाह :*
 साहब के चाहने वाले और क़रीबी दोस्त उन्हें आलम पनाह कहा करते थे, क्योंकि  हमारे साहब को अंदाज़ ही कुछ ऐसा था। बड़े क़रीने के आदमी थे। कहीं भी कार  रुकवा कर चाहने वालों से मिल लेते थे। हर ख़त का जवाब ख़ुद लिखते थे। जब हमने  आलम-पनाह कहरने की कोशिश की तो मना कर दिया। कहा - मैं रफ़ी ही ठीक हूँ और  वह भी मोहम्मद रफ़ी।

*मोहर्रम में काम बंद -:*साहब  मोहर्रम की दस तारीख़ तक गाना नहीं गाते थे। रमज़ान में भी गाना तो बंद नहीं  करते थे, लेकिन रिकॉर्डिंग दोपहर से पहले कर लिया करते थे। साहब पक्के  मज़हबी थे। नमाज़ के साथ दूसरे अरकान के लिए वो व़क़्त निकाल लेते थे।



* नेक ज़िंदगी को सलाम -:*मेरी  शादी के बारे में जब उन्हें पता चला तो पंद्रह सौ रुपए दिए (१९६५ में ये  बड़ी रक़म हुआ करती थी) और स्टेशन तक छोड़ने आए। हर रेकॉर्डिंग में दस रुपए  दिया करते थे। कभी कोई उनके दर से ख़ाली हाथ नहीं लौटा। खाने का उन्हें बेहद  शौक था। डायबिटिक होने के वजह से खुद तो ज़्यादा नहीं खाते थे, लेकिन  खिलाते ख़ूब  थे। पान उनकी जान था। शायरी के दीवाने थे। रुबाई में गहरी  दिलचस्पी थी, लिख भी लेते थे लेकिन कभी ज़ाहिर नहीं किया। पच्चीस हज़ार  रेकॉर्ड उनकी अलमारी में रखे थे। हर गाने की अलग डायरी बनाते थे, जिसमें  फ़िल्म सहित सारी जानकारी होती थी और क्या कहें... नेक ज़िंदगी को दिल से  सलाम।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जब मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब ने किशोर कुमार के लिये अपनी आवाज़ दी !!!!* *आ*ज  सुबह  से ही किशोर कुमार के  गाये गीत रेडियो पर करीब करीब हर स्टेशन पर बज रहे  हैं … किशोर कुमार जी  का आज जन्म दिन है और मैं इस मौके पर उनसे जुड़ी एक  घटना को याद करते हुए अपनी श्रद्धांजलि दर्ज़ करना चाहता हूँ ।

…


*बा*त 1956 की है हिन्दी फिल्म“रागिनी” के संगीत निर्देशक थे श्री ओ.पी नैय्यर  और इस फ़िल्म में किशोर कुमार, अशोक कुमार और पद्मिनी ने अभिनय  किया था, इसी फ़िल्म “रागिनी”  का एक सीन जिसमें किशोर जी पर एक शास्त्रीय  गीत फ़िल्माया जाना था्…… तो  ऐसी स्थिति में किशोर साहब ने रफ़ी साहब से मिलकर  उस गीत को गाने का आग्रह  किया था …ऐसा नहीं  कि किशोर कुमार शास्त्रीय गीत  गा नहीं सकते थे लेकिन  मैं चकित इसी बात से हूँ कि ऐसा उन्होंने क्यों कर किया होगा ? …आज तो सभी  जगह किशोर कुमार को याद करते हुए उनके गाने हर तरफ़ बज रहे हैं पर आज ठुमरी  पर इस वीडियो को चिपका रहा हूँ जिसके इस सीन में  किशोर कुमार के लिये  मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब अपनी  आवाज़ दे रहे हैं, …किशोर कुमार जी के जन्म दिन पर  आज रफ़ी साहब को सुनते हुए किशोर दा को श्रद्धांजलि।यहाँ चटका लगा के  "रागिनी" फ़िल्म के इस गीत  "मन मोरा बांवरा" आप सुन सकते है……अगर धैर्य धारण रखें तो यू-ट्यूब के इस लिंक को आप बफ़र करने के बाद सुने… आनन्द आयेगा

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अमर आवाज़ मोहम्मद रफ़ी को उनकी 28वीं बरसी पर याद कर रहे हैं संजय पटेल*

*मेरा तो जो भी कदम है वो तेरी राह में है॰॰॰*

_जी  हाँ, स्तम्भकार संजय पटेल ने अपने ज़िंदगी के बहुत से कदम रफ़ी की याद में  बढ़ाये हैं। संयोग है कि हमारे लिये ये विशेष आलेख रचने वाले संजय भाई ने  मोहम्मद रफ़ी की मृत्यु पर ही पहला लेख इन्दौर के एक प्रतिष्ठित दैनिक में  लिखा था. संजय भाई रफ़ी साहब के अनन्य मुरीद हैं और इस महान गायक की पहली  बरसी से आज तक 31 जुलाई के दिन रफ़ी साहब की याद में उपवास रखते हैं।  प्रस्तुत संजय की श्रद्धाँजलि-_

रफ़ी एक ऐसी मेलोडी रचते थे कि  मिश्री की मिठास शरमा जाए,सुनने वाले के कानों में मोगरे के फ़ूल झरने  लगे,सुर जीत जाए और शब्द और कविता पीछे चली जाए.
मेरी यह बात अतिरंजित  लग सकती है आपको लेकिन रफ़ी साहब का भावलोक है ही ऐसा. आप जितना उसके पास  जाएंगे आपको वह एक पाक़ साफ़ संसारी बना कर ही छोड़ेगा.

मोहम्मद  रफ़ी साहब को महज़ एक प्लै-बैक सिंगर कह कर हम वाक़ई एक बड़ी भूल करते हैं.दर  असल वह महज़ एक आवाज़ नहीं;गायकी की पूरी रिवायत थे.सोचिये थे तो सही साठ साल  से सुनी जा रही ये आवाज़ न जाने किस किस मेयार से गुज़री है. पंजाब के एक  छोटे से क़स्बे से निकल कर मोहम्मद रफ़ी नाम का किशोर मुंबई आता है,कोई गॉड  फ़ादर नहीं,कोई ख़ास पहचान नहीं ,सिर्फ़ संगीतकार नौशाद साहब के नाम का एक  सिफ़ारिशी पत्र और अपनी क़ाबिलियत के बूते पर मोहम्मद रफ़ी देखते देखते पूरी  दुनिया का एक जाना-पहचाना नाम बन जाता है . इसमें क़िस्मत के करिश्मे का हाथ  कम और मो.रफ़ी की अनथक मेहनत का कमाल ज़्यादा है. जिस तरह के अभाव और बिना  आसरे की बसर मो.रफ़ी साहब ने की वह रोंगट खड़ी कर देने वाली दास्तान है. उस  पर फ़िर कभी लेकिन ये तो बताना भी चाहूँगा कि मो.रफ़ी साहब की ज़िन्दगी में एक  दिन ऐसा भी हुआ कि रेकॉर्डिंग के
बाद सब चले गए हैं और रफ़ी साहब  स्टुडियो के बाहर देर तक खड़े हैं . तक़रीबन दो घंटे बाद तमाम साज़िंदों का  हिसाब-किताब करने के बाद नौशाद साहब स्टुडियो के बाहर आकर रफ़ी साहब को देख  कर चौंक गए हैं.पूछा तो बताते हैं कि घर जाने के लिये लोकल ट्रेन के किराये  के पैसे नहीं है. नौशाद साहब हक़्के – बक़्के ! अरे भाई भीतर आकर माँग लेते  ...रफ़ी साहब का जवाब : अभी काम पूरा हुआ नहीं और अंदर आकर पैसे माँगूं ?  हिम्मत नहीं हुई नौशाद साहब. नौशाद साहब की आँखें छलछला आईं हैं. सोचिये  किस बलन के इंसान थे रफ़ी साहब. और आज किसी रियलिटी शो में थोड़ा नाम कमा  लेने वाले छोकर कैसे इतरा रहे हैं. लगता है भद्रता और शराफ़त का वह दौर रफ़ी  साहब के साथ ही विदा हो गया.

आइये अब रफ़ी साहब की गायकी के बारे में  बात हो जाए.सहगल साहब के बाद मोहम्मद रफ़ी एकमात्र नैसर्गिक गायक थे.  उन्होने अच्छे ख़ासे रियाज़ के बाद अपनी आवाज़ को माँजा था. जिस उम्र में वे  शुरू हुए उसके बारे में जान कर हैरत होती है कि कब तो उन्होंने सीखा , कब  रियाज़ किया और कब की इतनी सारी और बेमिसाल रेकॉर्डिंग्स. संगीतकार वसंत  देसाई की बात याद आ गई ...वे कहते थे रफ़ी साहब कोई सामान्य इंसान नही  थे...वह तो एक शापित गंधर्व था जो किसी मामूली सी ग़लती का पश्चाताप करने इस  मृत्युलोक में आ गया.बात रूपक में कही गई है लेकिन रफ़ी साहब की शख़्सियत पर  एकदम फ़बती है. आज तो रफ़ी , किशोर और मुकेश गायकी परम्परा के ढेरों नक़ली  वर्जन पैदा हो गए है लेकिन जिस दौर में रफ़ी साहब शुरू हुए तब  के.एल.सहगल,पंकज मलिक,के.सी.डे,जी.एम.  ुर्रानी जैसे चंद नामों को छोड़ कर  पार्श्वगायन में कोई उल्लेखनीय परम्परा नहीं थी. हाँ जो अच्छा था वह यह कि  बहुत क़ाबिल म्युज़िक डायरेक्टर्स थे जो गायकों को एक लाजवाब घड़ावन देते रहे.
रफ़ी  साहब को भी श्यामसुंदर,नौशाद, ग़ुलाम मोहम्मद, मास्टर ग़ुलाम हैदर,खेमचंद  प्रकाश,हुस्नलाल भगतराम जैसे गुणी मौसीकारों का सान्निध्य मिला जो रफ़ी साहब  के कैरियर में एक महत्वपूर्ण कड़ी साबित हुए.

रफ़ी साहब ने क्लासिकल  म्युज़िक का दामन कभी न छोड़ा यही वजह है कि लगभग रफ़ी साहब को पहली बड़ी  क़ामयाबी देने वाली तस्वीर बैजूबावरा में उन्होंने राग मालकौंस(मन तरपत)और  दरबारी (ओ दुनिया के रखवाले) को जिस अधिकार और ताक़त के साथ गाया वन इस महान  गुलूकार के हुनर की पुष्टि करने के लिये काफ़ी है. रफ़ी साहब ने जो सबसे बड़ा  काम पार्श्वगायन के क्षेत्र में क्या वह यह कि उन्होनें अपने आप को कभी भी  टाइप्ट नहीं होने दिया. ख़ुशी,ग़म,मस्ती,गीत,ग़  ल,लोक-संगीत,वैस्टर्न सभी  स्टाइल में गाया और बख़ूबी गाया. सन अड़तालीस में वे शुरू हुए इस लिहाज़ से  2008 उनके गायकी का हीरक जयंती वर्ष है. साठ साल बाद भी उनके गीत पुराने  नहीं पड़े और यक़ीनन कह सकता हूँ सौ साल बाद भी नहीं पड़ेंगे.
शब्दों की  साफ़-शफ़्फ़ाक़ अदायगी,कविता के मर्म को समझने वाला दिल,संगीत को गहराई से  जानने की समझ और एक ऐसा विलक्षण दिमाग़ जो संगीतकार और कम्पोज़िशन की रूह तक  उतर जाता हो और जैसा चाहा गया उससे ज़्यादा डिलिवर करता है. 

इस  दुनिया से चले जाने के बाद भी (सनद रहे रफ़ी साहब को गुज़रे 32 बरस हो गए  हैं;एक पीढ़ी ऐसी तैयार हो गई है जो साल भर में अपने माँ-बाप को भूल जाती  है) रफ़ी साहब की गायकी का जलवा क़ायम है क्योंकि रफ़ी शब्द को गाते हुए भी  शब्द और समय के पार की गायकी के कलाकार थे इसीलिये उनके गीतों की ताब और  चमक बरक़रार है. रफ़ी साहब को सुनने का सबसे अच्छा तरीक़ा यह है कि हम उन्हें  सुनें और चुप हो जाएँ.ऐसा चुप हो जाना ही सबसे अच्छा बोलना है. सादगी से  रहने और गाने वाले रफ़ी साहब ने ऐसा गाया है जैसे कोई ख़ुशबू का ताजमहल खड़ा  कर दे.स्वर में ओस की बूँद की पाक़ीज़गी पैदा करने वाले मोहम्मद रफ़ी कभी भी  रेकॉर्डिंग ख़त्म होने के बाद कभी नहीं कहते थे कि मैं जाता हूँ.31 जुलाई  1980 को संगीतकार लक्ष्मीकांत प्यारेलाल की एक गीत रेकॉर्ड करने के बाद रफ़ी  साहब बोले “ओके नाऊ आइ विल लीव “ क्या कोई सोच सकता है उसी दिन आवाज़ का ये  जादूगर इसी शाम इस दुनिया को अलविदा कह गया.....क्या सूफ़ी और दरवेश के  अलावा किसी को मृत्यु जैसी सचाई का पूर्वाभास हो सकता है ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

*२४ दिसम्बर – आज का कलाकार – मोहम्मद रफ़ी – जन्मदिन मुबारक**मोहम्मद रफ़ी एक ऐसा नाम है जिसे किसी परिचय की जरूरत नहीं.आज २४ दिसम्बर रफ़ी साहब का ८४ वाँ जन्मदिन है.*

हिन्दी सिनेमा के श्रेष्ठतम  पार्श्व गायकों में से एक थे.इन्हें शहंशाह-ए-तरन्नुम भी कहा जाता था.१९४०  के दशक से आरंभ कर १९८० तक तक इन्होने कुल २६००० गाने गाए.जिन अभिनेताओं पर  उनके गाने फिल्माए गए उनमें गुरु दत्त, दिलीप कुमार, देव आनंद, भारत भूषण,  जॉनी वॉकर, जॉय मुखर्जी, शम्मी कपूर, राजेन्द्र कुमार, राजेश खन्ना,  अमिताभ बच्चन, धर्मेन्द्र, जीतेन्द्र तथा ऋषि कपूर के अलावे गायक अभिनेता  किशोर कुमार का नाम भी शामिल है. हिन्दी के अलावा आपने अन्य भाषाओं में भी  गाया.
 नौशाद द्वारा सुरबद्ध गीत तेरा खिलौना टूटा (फ़िल्म अनमोल घड़ी) से रफ़ी  को प्रथम बार हिन्दी जगत में प्रसिद्धि मिली.१९५१ में जब नौशाद फ़िल्म  बैजू बावरा के लिए गाने बना रहे थे तो उन्होने अपने पसंदीदा गायक तलत महमूद  से गवाने की सोची थी.कहा जाता है कि उन्होने एक बार तलत महमूद को धूम्रपान  करते देखकर अपना मन बदल लिया और रफ़ी से गाने को कहा.बैजू बावरा के गानों  ने रफ़ी को मुख्यधारा गायक के रूप में स्थापित किया.
उन्होंने ६ बार फिल्म फेअर का सर्वश्रेष्ठ गायक का ख़िताब जीता.भारत सरकार की और से उन्हें पद्मश्री की उपाधी दी गयी.
केवल ५६ वर्ष की उम्र में रफ़ी साहब इस दुनिया को अलविदा कह गए.

----------


## Badtameez

वाह कमल जी वाह ! बेहतरीन !

----------


## Kamal Ji

सलाम रफी साहब, पुण्यतिथि पर 15 बातें   

 							 								सलाम रफी साहब, पुण्यतिथि पर 15 बातें







भेजेंछापें

*31 जुलाई 2012
एजेंसियां
*
सुनिए, मोहम्मद रफी के सुपरहिट गाने  
हिंदी फिल्मों के महान गायक मोहम्मद रफ़ी की आज पुण्यतिथि है। पेश है मधुर आवाज के धनी मोहम्मद रफी के जीवन से जुड़ी 15 बातें।



* दुनिया रफ़ी या रफ़ी साहब के नाम से बुलाती है। उन्हें शहंशाह-ए-तरन्नुम भी कहा जाता था।

* अपनी आवाज की मधुरता और परास की अधिकता के लिए इन्होंने अपने समकालीन गायकों के बीच अलग पहचान बनाई। 

*  मोदम्मद रफ़ी की आवाज़ ने आज के दौर के कई गायकों को भी प्रेरित किया।  इनमें सोनू निगम, मुहम्मद अज़ीज़ तथा उदित नारायण का नाम उल्लेखनीय है -  यद्यपि इनमें से कइयों की अब अपनी अलग पहचान है।

* 1940 के दशक से 1980 तक इन्होने कुल 26,000 गाने गाए।

* मुख्य धारा के हिन्दी गानों के अलावा ग़ज़ल, भजन, देशभक्ति गीत, क़व्वाली तथा अन्य भाषाओं में गीत भी गाए।

* नौशाद द्वारा सुरबद्ध गीत तेरा खिलौना टूटा (फ़िल्म अनमोल घड़ी, 1946) से रफ़ी को प्रथम बार हिन्दी जगत में ख्याति मिली।

* बैजू बावरा के गानों ने रफ़ी को मुख्यधारा गायक के रूप में स्थापित किया। 

* शम्मी कपूर तो रफ़ी की आवाज से इतने प्रभावित हुए कि उन्होने अपने हर गाने में रफ़ी का इस्तेमाल किया।

*  चाहे कोई मुझे जंगली कहे (जंगली), एहसान तेरा होगा मुझपर (जंगली), ये चांद  सा रोशन चेहरा (कश्मीर की कली), दीवाना हुआ बादल (कश्मीर की कली) शम्मी  कपूर के ऊपर फिल्माए गए लोकप्रिय गानों में शामिल हैं।

* मोहम्मद रफ़ी एक बहुत ही समर्पित मुस्लिम, व्यसनों से दूर रहने वाले तथा शर्मीले स्वभाव के आदमी थे। 

* आजादी के समय विभाजन के दौरान उन्होने भारत में रहना पसन्द किया। 

* उन्होंने बेगम विक़लिस से शादी की और उनकी सात संतान हुईं-चार बेटे तथा तीन बेटियां ।

*  1977 में फ़िल्म ' हम किसी से कम नहीं' के गीत 'क्या हुआ तेरा वादा' के  लिए उन्हे अपने जीवन का छठा तथा अन्तिम फ़िल्म फेयर अवॉर्ड मिला।

* 1965 में उन्हें भारत सरकार ने पद्मश्री पुरस्कार से नवाजा।

* मोहम्मद रफ़ी का जन्म 24 दिसंबर 1924 को हुआ था। 31 जुलाई 1980 को उन्होंने आखिरी सांस ली।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मोहम्मद रफ़ी के गाने पर  रिमिक्स  ?*  मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब के बारे में कुछ लिखने का वादा किया था, पूरा नही कर सका.  अब पता चला कि जो लोग इस ब्लोग जगत पर अपना अमूल्य समय दे कर आप हम सब के  लिये  मोती चुन के लाते है, कितना परिश्रम , कितनी मशक्कत, कितना ्होमवर्क  करते है, तब जा कर इतने अच्छे अच्छे पोस्ट हमें पढने एवं देखने मिलते है.  श्रोता  बिरादरी, सुखनसाज़, इत्यादि. सबसे पहले उनको और उनके स्रिजन को  सलाम!!

इसलिये, लगता है, या तो कुछ अलग किया जाये, जो इन सब से  बेहतर तो हो ही नही सकते.मगर हां, इनकी रिपोर्टिंग की जा सकती है, इन पर  अपने कमेंट विस्तार से लिखे जा सकते है, या इन पर जुगाली की जा सकती  है.Like playing a second fiddle ( या किसी भी अच्छी संगीत रचना के पीछे एक  अचूक 7th Diminishing Note लगाना)
मगर रफ़ी जी पर तो लिखना है ही, और  कंप्युटर के मॊनिटर की गड्बड कल ठीक हो जायेगी तो कल का पोस्ट तैयार है. तो  कल से दो तीन दिनों की छुट्टी में रफ़ी सहाब के गानों की मस्ती में गोते  लगाने के लिये तैय्यार रहें.

आपने आजकल रिमिक्स के कई गाने सुने होंगे, रफ़ी सहाब के गानों पर सुने है? खुद रफ़ी साहब की आवाज़ में ? 

कल तक तो रुक जाईये जनाब!!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

मोहम्मद रफी की 87वीं वर्षगांठ मनाई गई


 								 									[IMG]http://hindi.in.com/images






*25 दिसम्बर 2011
इंडो-एशियन न्यूज सर्विस
*
*मुम्बई।*  पूरे मुम्बई शहर ने शनिवार को प्रख्यात पार्श्व गायक मोहम्मद रफी की 87वीं  वर्षगांठ मनाई। रफी के प्रशंसक मुम्बई में आयोजित 10 सार्वजनिक  कार्यक्रमों में हिस्सा लेंगे।

रफी के प्रशंसकों के अलग-अलग समूह अपने ही अंदाज में उनकी वर्षगांठ मना रहे हैं।

रफी  फाउंडेशन के संस्थापक बीनू नायर ने कहा, "उनकी आवाज सभी मानवीय बाधाओं और  सीमाओं के परे है। हम खुद को 'रफीयंस' कहते हैं, मुम्बई में रहने वाले रफी  के प्रशंसकों ने 2007 में रफी फाउंडेशन' का गठन किया था। हम रफी के संगीत  को एक साझा मंच पर लाने का प्रयास करते हैं।

नायर ने बताया कि रफी के प्रशंसकों ने पश्चिमोत्तर मुम्बई के मोहम्मद रफी चौक पर पुष्प अर्पित कर उन्हें श्रद्धांजलि दी।

उन्होंने कहा, "हम उनके आवास पर जाएंगे, जहां उनकी तीन बेटियां व एक बेटा रहता है। हम उनके साथ उनके सम्मान में केक काटेंगे।"

उन्होंने  कहा, "हमने उनके सम्मान में एक संगीतभरी शाम का भी आयोजन किया है, जिसमें  उनके करीब 3,000 प्रशंसक मौजूद रहेंगे। वहां ऑर्केस्ट्रा पर रफी के गीत  बजाए जाएंगे।"

नायर ने बताया कि रफी की याद में पूरे मुम्बई में कम से कम 10 सार्वजनिक कार्यक्रम आयोजित किए जा रहे हैं।

बांद्रा  के रंग शारदा सभागार में एक और बड़ा समारोह आयोजित किया गया है। भारतीय  जनता पार्टी (भाजपा) नेता आशीष शेलर यह कार्यक्रम आयोजित कर रहे हैं।

शेलर  ने कहा, "हम रफी साहब की वर्षगांठ व बरसी पर उन्हें याद करते हैं और संगीत  की सभाएं आयोजित करते हैं। कई साल से यह सिलसिला जारी है। यह भारतीय संगीत  के क्षेत्र में उनके महत्वपूर्ण योगदान को याद करने का एक तरीका है।"

रफी  40 साल तक भारतीय सिनेमा से जुड़े रहे। उन्होंने 'चौदहवीं का चांद', 'तेरी  आंखों के सिवा' और 'तुम जो मिल गए हो' जैसे कई यादगार नग्मे दिए।

उन्हें 1967 में पद्मश्री सम्मान से नवाजा गया था। उनका 31 जुलाई, 1981 में 56 साल की आयु में दिल का दौरा पड़ने से निधन हो गया था।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*जिसे गा के रफ़ी साहब बहुत रोये...* 



आवाज़  के नायाब नवाब जनाब मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब और सुरों के सम्राट जनाब नौशाद साहब  दोनों अपने अपने फन में अपना कोई सानी नहीं रखते. और जब जब इन दोनों का  मेल हुआ है तो जैसे कायनात ही थम सी गई है. भारत रत्न वे रहे हों या न रहे  हों, मगर हिंदुस्तान की पहचान तो उनके नाम से ता-कायनात रहेगी. हिंदुस्तान  ने उन्हें पहचाना हो, न पहचाना हो. मगर सुर और संगीत की दुनिया में लोग इस  मुल्क को उनके काम और नाम से जानते रहेंगे. 

हम सुनवा रहे हैं आपको  दोनों की जुगलबंदी से बनी एक ऐसी ग़ज़ल जो यकीनन आपने सुनी नहीं होगी. ये  फिल्म हब्बा खातून कभी रिलीज़ ही नहीं हुई. रफ़ी साहब को ये ग़ज़ल खुद इतनी  पसंद थी कि इसे रिहर्सल के वक्त ही सुन कर वे रो पड़े थे. रिहर्सल के बाद  तो उनकी भावनाएं कुछ यूं आखों से बह निकलीं कि नौशाद साहब के गले लग के  रफ़ी साहब खूब रोये. इस ग़ज़ल को गाने का कोई मेहनताना भी उन्होंने कभी  नहीं लिया.  इत्तेफाक से नौशाद साहब की बनाई ये वो आखिरी ग़ज़ल थी जो रफ़ी साहब ने गाई. फिल्म कभी बनी नहीं. रफ़ी साहब इंतकाल फरमा गए. लेकिन हम सब की खुशकिस्मती कि वो ग़ज़ल नौशाद साहब ने संभाल के रखी.सुनिए ....


ArtCreative Design and Custom coding
&feature=%E0%A4%B0%E0%A5%87%E0%A4%B2%E0%A4%BE%E0%A  4%A4%E0%A5%87%E0%A4%A6">रफ़ी, नौशाद साहब की अनसुनी जुगलबंदी 

Last Updated (Tuesday, 15 May 2012 19:25)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*Tuesday, July 26, 2011* *श्रोता-बिरादरी पर मोहम्मद रफ़ी का भावपूर्ण स्मरण* 


३१   जुलाई को हरदिल अज़ीज़ गायक मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब की बरसी आती है. शायद ही  देश  का कोई ऐसा भाग हो जहाँ रफ़ी साहब को इस दिन पूरी शिद्दत से याद न  किया जाता  हो. श्रोता-बिरादरी एक लम्बे अंतराल के बाद आपसे रूबरू  है और  इसका नेह  बहाना बन गये हैं मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब।

आज  से ३१ जुलाई तक प्रतिदिन एक गाना और  रफ़ी सा.के जीवन से जुड़ा कोई रोचक  तथ्य श्रोता-बिरादरी पर जारी होगा. कोशिश  होगी कि इन नग़मों में वे हों जो  कम सुने जाते हैं। उम्मीद करते हैं कि एक बार फ़िर श्रोता-बिरादरी अपने  सुरीलेपन के साथ आपके मन-आँगन में बनी रहे।

तो  आज शुरू करते हैं संगीतकार नौशाद साहब द्वारा सिरजे गये ऐसे शब्दों से  महान रफ़ी साहब को समर्पित हैं। जग-ज़ाहिर है कि मो.रफ़ी के करियर को बनाने  में नौशाद की धुनों का बहुत बड़ा योगदान है. मुलाहिज़ा फ़रमाएँ:
अल्लाह अल्लाह रफ़ी की आवाज़
रूहे-महमूदो-जान-ए-बज़्मे अयाज़
उसकी हर तान,उसकी हर लय पर
बजने लगते थे ख़ुद दिलो के साज़

महफ़िलों के दामनों में साहिलों के आसपास
यह सदा गूँजेगी सदियों तक दिल के आसपास
मोहम्मद रफ़ी,मोहम्मद रफ़ी,मोहम्मद रफ़ी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब (25 दिसंबर 1925-31 जुलाई 1980) को किसी एक कोण से  याद करना उनके व्यक्तित्व के कई पहलुओं को अनदेखा करने जैसा है। सुरों और  संगीत की दुनिया को आत्मा से जोड़ने और ह्रदय के तारों को झंकृत करने की  जादुई कला अगर किसी के पास थी तो वे रफ़ी साहब ही थे। उनके गाए गीत चाहे  किसी बच्चे पर फिल्माए जाएँ या किसी युवा या उम्र दराज़ कलाकार पर, उनकी  आवाज उसी शख़्स की आवाज बन जाती थी। रफ़ी साहब को याद करना हिन्दी फिल्म  जगत के उस सुनहरे दौर को याद करना है जिस दौर में हिन्दी फिल्म संगीत को एक  से एक बेहतरीन, तराशे हुए नगमें मिले जो आने वाली कई सदियों तक संगीत की  दुनिया को रोशन करते रहेंगे।  रफ़ी साहब के व्यक्तित्व को शब्दों की सीमा  में बांधकर याद नहीं किया जा सकता। रफ़ी साहब पर आप जहाँ लिखना बंद करते  हैं, वहीं से उनके व्यक्तित्व के कई आयाम सामने आने लगते हैं। मौका चाहे  शादी की खुशी का हो या बेटी की बिदाई का भारी माहौल या रफी साहब ने हर समय  के लिए हर मूड के गीत गाकर हमारी संगीत विरासत को इतना समृध्द कर दिया है  कि उनके गाए गीत घर परिवार से लेकर मंदिर तक मं गूंजते हैं। ऐसा कौनसा  दुह्ला होगा जिसकी बारात में उसके दोस्तों ने ये देश है वीर जवानों का  (फिल्म नया दौर) जैसा गीत गाकर अपनी खुशियों और मस्ती का इजहार नहीं किया  होगा, और शादी के बाद बेटी की बिदाई पर बाबुल की दुआएँ लेती जा, जा तुझको  सुखी संसार मिले जैसा गीत जब गूंजता है तो बेटी को बिदा करने वाले ही नहीं  बल्कि बेटी को बहू बनाकर ले जाने वाले दुल्हे के पक्ष के लोगों की आँखों  में भी आँसू आ जाते हैं। 

फिर भी आज के दौर में टीवी शो में दो चार गाने गाकर सफलता की ऊँचाई छूकर  भीड़ में गुम होजाने वाले तथाकथित उभरते और प्रतिभाशाली गायकों को चाहिए कि  वे रफ़ी साहब के गीतों को गाकर उनके जैसा गायक बनने के पहले यह भी जान लें  कि रफ़ी जैसी शख़्सियत हजारों सालों में एक बार इस धरती पर आती है। रफ़ी  साहब किसी की नकल करके मोहम्मद रफ़ी नहीं बने थे बल्कि उन्होंने अपनी शैली  खुद विकसित की थी, अपनी साधना और संगीत के प्रति समर्पण से। आज फिल्मी  संगीत रिएलिटी शो और रीमिक्स एल्बमों में जादुई दुनिया का एहसास कराती  लेज़र लाईटों और भड़कीले नाच के बीच कहीं खो सा गया है। ऐसे में रफ़ी साहब  जैसे गायकों की याद हमें संगीत के एक सुनहरे दौर का खुशनुमाँ अहसास कराती  है। 

मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब ने अनगिनत गाने गाए होंगे, लेकिन उन्होंने खाली फिल्मों  के लिए ही नहीं बल्कि कई गैर फिल्मी गीत भी गाए, और वो उनमें भी वही ही  क़शिश और वही जादू है जो उनके फिल्मी तरानों में  हैं। रफ़ी साहब को 23 बार  फिल्म फेयर पुरस्कारों से नवाज़ा गया।  रफ़ी साहब का जन्म  25 दिसम्बर  1925 को अमृतसर, के पास कोटला सुल्तान सिंह हुआ था। मजे की बात यह है कि  रफ़ी साहब के परिवार में एक भी शख़्स संगीत की दुनिया से जुड़ा हुआ नहीं  था। रफ़ी साहब के बड़े भाई की अमृतसर में नाई की दुकान थी और  रफ़ी साहब का  बचपन में इसी दुकान पर आकर बैठते थे। उनकी दुकान पर एक फ़कीर रोज आकर सूफी  गाने सुनाता था, सात साल के रफ़ी साहब को उस फ़कीर की आवाज इतनी भाने लगी  कि वे दिन भर उस फ़कीर का पीछा कर उसके गाए गीत सुना करते थे। जब फ़कीर  अपना गाना बंद कर खाना खाने या आराम करने चला जाता तो रफ़ी साहब उसकी नकल  कर गाने की कोशिश किया करते थे। वे उस फ़कीर के गाए गीत उसीकी आवाज़ में  गाने में इतने मशगूल हो जाते थे कि उनको पता ही नहीं चलता था कि उनके आसपास  लोगों की भीड़ खड़ी हो गई है। कोई जब उनकी दुकान में बाल कटाने आता तो सात  साल के मोहम्मद रफ़ी से एक गाने की फरमाईश जरुर करता।  

एक बार लाहौर के आकाशवाणी केंद्र अपने ज़माने  के प्रख्यात गायक-अभिनेता  कुन्दन लाल सहगल अपने गीत प्रस्तुत करने आए थे। रफी़ साहब भी अपने भाई के  साथ सहगल साहब को सुनने पहुँचे। मगर लेकिन अचानक बिजली चली गई और माईक बंद  हो गया तो भारी भीड़ को देखकर सहगल साहब ने गाने से मना कर दिया। पूरे  माहौल में अफरा-तफरी सी मच गई। भीड़ बेकाबू होने लगी, इस पर रफ़ी साहब के  बड़े भाई ने आयोजकों से कहा कि अगर उनके छोटे भाई को इस मौके पर गाने दिया  जाए तो लोगों का गुस्सा कुछ हद तक शांत हो सकता है। आयोजकों की स्वीकृति  मिलने के बाद 13 साल के रफी़ ने अपनी गायकी का जो समाँ बांधा कि लोग भूल ही  गए कि वे कुंदनलाल सहगल को सुनने आए थे। सुनने वालों में उस दौर के जाने  माने संगीतकार श्याम सुन्दर भी थे, उनको रफ़ी की आवाज़ में ऐसा जादू महसूस  हुआ कि उन्होंने उसी समय तय कर लिया कि वे इस होनहार बालक को अपने संगीत  निर्देशन में गाने का मौका देंगे।
मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब ने पहला गीत एक पंजाबी फ़िल्म गुल बलोच के लिए गाया था  और इसका संगीत दिया था श्याम सुंदर जी ने।  आज़ादी के एक साल पहले सन् 1946  में रफ़ी साहब अपने दोस्तों और परिवार वालों की सलाह पर मुंबई चले आए।  मुंबई में संगीतकार नौशाद ने रफ़ी साहब को पहले आप नाम की फ़िल्म में गाने  का मौका दिया। रफ़ी साहब ने मात्र 15 साल की उम्र यानी सन् 1940 से अपने  गायन की शुरुआत की और अपने जीवन के अंतिम पड़ाव सन 1980 तक इन्होने लगभग   26,000 गीत गाए। (हालांकि इस बात पर अभी विवाद है कि उन्होंने कुल कितने  गीत गाए, लेकिन अगर उनका मूल्यांकन संख्या की बजाय गीतों की विविधता और  उनकी मौलिकता से किया जाए तो इस बात का कोई मायने नहीं रह जाता कि उनके गाए  गीतों की संख्या क्या है) इन गीतों में ग़ज़ल, भजन, देशभक्ति गीत,  क़व्वाली से लेकर हिन्दी के अलावा अन्य भाषाओं  के गीत भी शामिल हैं। उनके  गाए गीत गुरु दत्त, दिलीप कुमार, देव आनंद, भारत भूषण, जॉनी वॉकर, जॉय  मुखर्जी, शम्मी कपूर, राजेन्द्र कुमार, राजेश खन्ना, अमिताभ बच्चन,  धर्मेन्द्र, जीतेन्द्र से लेकर ऋषि कपूर जैसे अभिनेताओं पर फिल्माए गए। 

रफी साहब को खास पहचान मिली 1946 में बनी फिल्म अनमोल घड़ी के गीत तेरा  खिलौना टूटा, जिसका संगीत दिया था नौशाद साहब ने।  1951 में जब नौशाद साहब  फ़िल्म बैजू बावरा के लिए गानों की धुन तैयार कर रहे थे तो वे इसके गीत  अपने मनपसंद गायक तलत महमूद से गवाना चाहते थे। नौशाद साहब धूम्रपान करने  वालों से प्रायः कतराते थे, एक बार उन्होंने जब तलत महमूद को धूम्रपान करते  देखा तो उन्होंने तलत मेहमूद से गवाने का विचार छोड़ दिया और उनकी निगाह  टिकी रफ़ी साहब पर।  बैजू बावरा में रफी़ साहब ने जिस अंदाज और कशिश के साथ  गीत गाए उसके बाद तो नौशाद साहब रफ़ी साहब के मुरीद ही हो गए।  नौशाद साहब  के बाद राजकपूर के खेमे के पसंदीदा संगीतकार शंकर-जयकिशन ने रफ़ी साहब को  कई गीत गाने का मौका दिया। शंकर-जयकिशन की इच्छा थी कि रफ़ी साहब राज कपूर  के लिए भी अपनी आवाज दे, मगर राज कपूर अपने लिए मुकेश के अलावा किसी और  आवाज़ को पसंद ही नहीं करते थे। शंकर-जयकिशन के संगीत निर्देशन में रफी़  साहब ने राजकपूर को छोड़कर उस दौर के हर नामी कलाकार के लिए अपनी आवाज़ दी।     इसके बाद संगीतकार ओ पी नैय्यर (जिन्होंने लता मंगेशकर की टक्कर में आशा  भोसले स्थापित ही नहीं किया बल्कि जिंदगी भर उन्होंने लता मंगेशकर के लिए  एक भी गीत का संगीत नहीं दिया) ने रफ़ी-आशा की जोड़ी को फिल्मी दुनिया की  सफलतम गायक जोड़ी के रूप में स्थापित कर दिया। उस दौर के जाने माने  संगीतकारों  पं. रवि, मदन मोहन, गुलाम हैदर, जयदेव, सलिल चौधरी ऐसा नाम  मिलना मुश्किल है जिनके लिए रफ़ी साहब ने नहीं गाया हो। उन्होंने हरफनमौला  गायक अभिनेता किशोर कुमार के लिए भी अपनी आवाज़ दी। संगीतकार ओ.पी. नैयर ने  फिल्म रागिनी (1958) के शास्त्रीय संगीत पर आधारित गीत 'मन मोरा बावरा  गाये.....' को किशोर कुमार के लिये रफ़ी साहब से ही गवाया था। इसी तरह सन्  1958 में आई फिल्म शरारत में भी मोहम्मद रफ़ी ने फिर से एक बार किशोर कुमार  के लिए अपनी आवाज़ दी थी, गीत के बोल थे के बोल हैं 'अजब है दास्ताँ तेरी ऐ  जिंदगी.....' रफी़ साहब ने किशोर कुमार के लिए आखरी गीत 1964 में फिल्म  बाग़ी शहज़ादा के लिए गाया था। 

रफी़ साहब की आवाज़ तो परदे पर शम्मी कपूर का पर्याय ही बन गई। शम्मी कपूर  पर फिल्माए गए गीतों में कोई मुझे जंगली कहे (जंगली), एहसान तेरा होगा मुझ  पर (जंगली), ये चाँद सा रोशन चेहरा (कश्मीर की कली), दीवाना हुआ बादल (आशा  भोंसले के साथ, कश्मीर की कली) रफी साहब की आवाज़ की मस्ती, अल्हड़ता और  मासूमियत सबकुछ नजर आती है।  रफी साहब ने हिन्दी के अलावा एन टी रामा राव  (तेलगू फिल्म भाले तुम्मडु तथा आराधना के लिए), अक्किनेनी नागेश्वर राव  (हिन्दी फिल्म - सुवर्ण सुन्दरी के लिए) भी अपनी आवाज़ दी। 

उन्होने बेगम विक़लिस से शादी की और उनकी सात संताने हुईं-चार बेटे तथा तीन  बेटियाँ। मोहम्मद रफ़ी उदार ह्रदय के व्यक्ति थे। कोई कभी उनके पास से  खाली हाथ नहीं जाता था। अपने शुरुआती दिनों में संगीतकार जोड़ी  लक्ष्मीकांत-प्यारेलाल  के लिए उन्होंने नाममात्र का मेहनताना लिया ताकि यह  जोड़ी फिल्मी दुनिया में जम सके। गानों की रॉयल्टी को लेकर भी उनका एक अजब  और उदार रवैया था। इसको लेकर उनका लता मंगेशकर से विवाद भी हो गया था। लता  मंगेशकर का कहना था कि गाना गाने के बाद भी उन गानों से होने वाली आमदनी  की रायल्टी गायकों-गायिकाओं को मिलना चाहिए। मगर उसूल के पक्के रफ़ी साहब  इसके एकदम  ख़िलाफ़ थे वे मानते थे कि एक बार गाने रिकॉर्ड हो गए और  गायक-गायिकाओं उनका पैसा मिलते ही बात खतम हो जाती है।  इस बात को लेकर  दोनों में विवाद इतना बढ़ा कि दोनों ने एक साथ गीत नहीं गाए।  बाद में  नरगिस की पहल पर दोनों का विवाद सुलझा और दोनों ने एक साथ  फिल्म ज्वैल थीफ  में दिल पुकारे गीत गाया।

*रफी़ साहब को मिले फिल्म फेअर पुरस्कारों की सूची*
-1960 - चौदहवीं का चांद हो (फ़िल्म - चौदहवीं का चांद ) - विजित 
-1961 - हुस्नवाले तेरा जवाब नहीं (फ़िल्म - घराना) 
-1961 - तेरी प्यारी प्यारी सूरत को (फ़िल्म - ससुराल) - विजित 
-1962 - ऐ गुलबदन (फ़िल्म - प्रोफ़ेसर) 
-1963 - मेरे महबूब तुझे मेरी मुहब्बत की क़सम (फ़िल्म - मेरे महबूब ) 
-1964 - चाहूंगा में तुझे (फ़िल्म - दोस्ती) - विजित 
-1965 -छू लेने दो नाजुक होठों को (फ़िल्म - काजल) 
-1966 - बहारों फूल बरसाओ(फ़िल्म - सूरज) - विजित 
-1968 - मैं गाऊँ तुम सो जाओ (फ़िल्म - ब्रह्मचारी) 
-1968 - बाबुल की दुआएँ लेती जा (फ़िल्म - नीलकमल) 
-1968 - दिल के झरोखे में (फ़िल्म - ब्रह्मचारी) - विजित 
-1969 - बड़ी मुश्किल है (फ़िल्म - जीने की राह) 
-1970 - खिलौना जानकर तुम तो, मेरा दिल तोड़ जाते हो(फ़िल्म -खिलौना ) 
-1973 - हमको तो जान से प्यारी है (फ़िल्म - नैना) 
-1974 - अच्छा ही हुआ दिल टूट गया (फ़िल्म - मां बहन और बीवी) 
-1977 - परदा है परदा (फ़िल्म - अमर अकबर एंथनी) 
-1977 - क्या हुआ तेरा वादा (फ़िल्म - हम किसी से कम नहीं ) -विजित 
-1978 - आदमी मुसाफ़िर है (फ़िल्म - अपनापन) 
-1979 - चलो रे डोली उठाओ कहार (फ़िल्म - जानी दुश्मन) 
-1979 - मेरे दोस्त किस्सा ये (फिल्म - दोस्ताना) 
-1980 - दर्द-ए-दिल, दर्द-ए-ज़िगर(फिल्म - कर्ज) 
-1980 - मैने पूछा चाँद से (फ़िल्म - अब्दुल्ला) 
* -1965  में भारत सरकार ने उनको पद्मश्री का अलंकरण देकर सम्मानित किया।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रफी़ साहब को मिले फिल्म फेअर पुरस्कारों की सूची*
-1960 - चौदहवीं का चांद हो (फ़िल्म - चौदहवीं का चांद ) - विजित 
-1961 - हुस्नवाले तेरा जवाब नहीं (फ़िल्म - घराना) 
-1961 - तेरी प्यारी प्यारी सूरत को (फ़िल्म - ससुराल) - विजित 
-1962 - ऐ गुलबदन (फ़िल्म - प्रोफ़ेसर) 
-1963 - मेरे महबूब तुझे मेरी मुहब्बत की क़सम (फ़िल्म - मेरे महबूब ) 
-1964 - चाहूंगा में तुझे (फ़िल्म - दोस्ती) - विजित 
-1965 -छू लेने दो नाजुक होठों को (फ़िल्म - काजल) 
-1966 - बहारों फूल बरसाओ(फ़िल्म - सूरज) - विजित 
-1968 - मैं गाऊँ तुम सो जाओ (फ़िल्म - ब्रह्मचारी) 
-1968 - बाबुल की दुआएँ लेती जा (फ़िल्म - नीलकमल) 
-1968 - दिल के झरोखे में (फ़िल्म - ब्रह्मचारी) - विजित 
-1969 - बड़ी मुश्किल है (फ़िल्म - जीने की राह) 
-1970 - खिलौना जानकर तुम तो, मेरा दिल तोड़ जाते हो(फ़िल्म -खिलौना ) 
-1973 - हमको तो जान से प्यारी है (फ़िल्म - नैना) 
-1974 - अच्छा ही हुआ दिल टूट गया (फ़िल्म - मां बहन और बीवी) 
-1977 - परदा है परदा (फ़िल्म - अमर अकबर एंथनी) 
-1977 - क्या हुआ तेरा वादा (फ़िल्म - हम किसी से कम नहीं ) -विजित 
-1978 - आदमी मुसाफ़िर है (फ़िल्म - अपनापन) 
-1979 - चलो रे डोली उठाओ कहार (फ़िल्म - जानी दुश्मन) 
-1979 - मेरे दोस्त किस्सा ये (फिल्म - दोस्ताना) 
-1980 - दर्द-ए-दिल, दर्द-ए-ज़िगर(फिल्म - कर्ज) 
-1980 - मैने पूछा चाँद से (फ़िल्म - अब्दुल्ला) 
* -1965  में भारत सरकार ने उनको पद्मश्री का अलंकरण देकर सम्मानित किया।*  

*रफी़ साहब द्वारा गाए गए कुछ अमर गीत*
-ओ दुनिया के रखवाले (बैजू बावरा-1952) 
-ये है बॉम्बे मेरी जान (सी आई डी, 1957), हास्य गीत 
-सर जो तेरा चकराए, (प्यासा - 1957), हास्य गीत 
-चाहे कोई मुझे जंगली कहे, (जंगली, 1961) 
-मैं जट यमला पगला 
-चढ़ती जवानी मेरी 
-हम काले हैं तो क्या हुआ दिलवाले हैं, (गुमनाम, 1966)
-हम किसी से कम नहीं 
-राज की बात कह दूं 
-ये है इश्क-इश्क 
-परदा है परदा 
-ओ दुनिया के रखवाले - भक्ति गीत 
-हम लाए हैं तूफ़ान से कश्ती निकाल के, (फिल्म-जागृति, 1954), देशभक्ति गीत 
-अब तुम्हारे हवाले - देशभक्ति गीत 
-ये देश है वीर जवानों का, 
-अपना आज़ादी को हम, देशभक्ति गीत 
-नन्हें मुन्ने बच्चे तेरी मुठ्ठी में क्या है
-रे मामा रे मामा -चक्के पे चक्का
-मन तड़पत हरि दर्शन को आज, (बैजू बावरा,1952)
-सावन आए या ना आए (दिल दिया दर्द लिया, 1966)
-मधुबन में राधिका, (कोहिनूर, 1960) 
-मन रे तू काहे ना धीर धरे, (फिल्म -चित्रलेखा, 1964) 
-बाबुल की दुआएँ लेती जा, जा तुझको सुखी संसार मिले 
-आज मेरे यार की शादी है,  (आदमी सडक का) 
बहारों फूल बरसाओ मेंरा मेहबूब आया है (सूरज)

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मोहम्मद रफ़ी ने किशोर कुमार के लिये गाना गाया* जी.के. अवधिया के द्वारा 07 Dec 2007. को भारतीय सिनेमा कैटेगरी के अन्तर्गत् प्रविष्ट किया गया।     

जी  हाँ, प्रख्यात गायक किशोर कुमार के लिये भी रफ़ी साहब ने गाने गाये हैं।  किशोर कुमार एक अच्छे गायक और अभिनेता होने के साथ ही साथ निर्माता,  निर्देशक और संगीतकार भी थे। अपने गाने स्वयं ही गाया करते थे वे। पर  संगीतकार ओ.पी. नैयर रफ़ी साहब के की आवाज से इतने प्रभावित थे कि फिल्म  रागिनी (1958) के शास्त्रीय संगीत पर आधारित गीत ‘मन मोरा बावरा गाये…..’  को किशोर कुमार के लिये रफ़ी साहब से ही गवाया था। सन् 1958 में ही फिल्म  शरारत में भी मोहम्मद रफ़ी ने फिर से एक बार किशोर कुमार के लिये गाना गाया  था। गीत के बोल हैं ‘अजब है दास्ताँ तेरी ऐ जिंदगी…..’। और आखरी बार सन्  1964 में मोहम्मद रफ़ी ने फिल्म बाग़ी शहज़ादा में भी किशोर कुमार के लिये  गाया था (इस बात का खेद है कि गीत के बोल मुझे याद नहीं है)।
 महान गायक थे मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब। बेहिसाब गाने गाये हैं उन्होंने। गायन  के लिये 23 बार उन्हें फिल्म फेयर एवार्ड मिला था। उनके कंठस्वर से ही  प्रेरणा पा कर ही सोनू निगम आज एक सफल गायक बन पाये हैं।

----------


## ingole

*बस इतना ही कहूंगा ................लाजबाब................  ......लाजबाब........

तारीफ के लिए शब्द नहीं हैं मेरे पास ........सूत्रधार और सूत्र में प्रविष्टियाँ  देने वाले सभी मित्र बधाई के पात्र हैं......

जहापनाह तुस्सी ग्रेट हो.......*

----------


## Kamal Ji

रफ़ी साहब की पुण्यतिथि पर दो अलबेले गीतों से पुष्पांजलि

July 29, 2007 at 5:06 am (Uncategorized)

रफ़ी साहब की पुण्यतिथि (31 जुलाई) के अवसर पर उनके बारे में कुछ लिखने की शुरुआत करूँ तो कहाँ से करूँ, क्योंकि उनके बारे में सब कुछ तो कहा जा चुका है, फ़िर भी कम लगता है, रफ़ी साहब की आवाज, उनकी गीतों की अदायगी, उनकी भलमनसाहत के बारे में काफ़ी कुछ पहले ही लिखा जा चुका है, अब और कुछ लिखना तो मात्र सूरज को दीपक दिखाने जैसा होगा । रफ़ी साहब के हजारों खूबसूरत गीतों में से एक या दो को चुनना ठीक वैसा ही है, जैसे खिलौने की दुकान में भ्रमित सा एक बच्चा… जो सोच-सोच कर हैरान है कि “क्या चुनूँ” ! फ़िर भी रफ़ी साहब को पुष्पांजलि पेश करते हुए मैने उनके दो गीतों का चुनाव किया है । और इन गीतों का चुनाव इसलिये किया कि ये हीरो की छवि के विपरीत स्वभाव वाले गीत हैं । अक्सर कहा जाता है (और यह सच भी है) कि रफ़ी साहब हों या लता या आशा अथवा किशोर कुमार… गीत गाने से पहले फ़िल्म में यह किस हीरो पर फ़िल्माया जाना है उसके बारे में जरूर पता करते थे, फ़िर उस हीरो या हीरोईन के अन्दाजे-बयाँ और अदाओं के हिसाब से वे अपनी आवाज को ढालते थे । प्रस्तुत दोनों गीतों का चयन मैने इसी आधार पर किया है कि जिससे श्रोताओं को रफ़ी साहब की ” वाईड रेंज” के बारे में जानकारी मिल सके । नृत्य करते हुए दिलीप कुमार और बेहद गंभीर मुद्राओं में शम्मी कपूर की कल्पना करना कितना मुश्किल होता है ना… जबकि अधिकतर लोगों के दिमाग में “ट्रेजेडी किंग” और “याहू” की छवियाँ ऐसी कैद हैं कि चाहकर भी उन्हें नहीं भुलाया जा सकता । अब सोचिये कि मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब को जब ये विपरीत स्वभाव वाले गीत गाने को कहा गया होगा तब गीत गाने से पहले उन्होंने “माइंड-सेट” कैसे किया होगा, क्योंकि वे इन गीतों को गाने से पहले इन अभिनेताओं की छवि के अनुरूप यूसुफ़ साहब के लिये बेहद दर्द भरे और शम्मी जी के लिए जोरदार उछलकूद वाले और कमर-हिलाऊ गीत गा चुके थे, लेकिन यहीं पर उनकी “मास्टरी” उभरकर सामने आती है…
पहला गीत मैं प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ फ़िल्म “गंगा-जमुना” का लिखा है शकील बदायूँनी ने और धुन बनाई है नौशाद ने । इस फ़िल्म को पहली “अनऑफ़िशियल” भोजपुरी फ़िल्म कहा जा सकता है, क्योंकि इस फ़िल्म के नब्बे प्रतिशत संवादों और गीतों में भोजपुरी का उपयोग किया गया है । बोल हैं… “नैन लड़ जइहैं तो मनवा मा कसक होईबे करी…” यदि किसी को पता न हो कि ये गीत किस पर फ़िल्माया गया है तो उसके जेहन में दिलीप कुमार कतई नहीं आयेगा… इतनी मस्ती में यह गीत रफ़ी साहब ने गाया है कि यह सीधे आपको गाँव के मेले में ले जाता है और छेड़छाड़ भरे मासूम भोजपुरी शब्दों से आपको सराबोर कर देता है । नौशाद ने रफ़ी साहब से काफ़ी गीत गवाये हैं (अधिकतर दर्द भरे और गंभीर किस्म के), लेकिन इस गीत में दिलीप कुमार नृत्य भी करेंगे और गीत भोजपुरी में भी होगा यह रफ़ी साहब ने भी नहीं सोचा होगा… बहरहाल आप इस गीत को “यहाँ क्लिक करके” भी सुन सकते हैं और नीचे दिये विजेट में प्ले करके भी । मस्ती में खो जाईये और रफ़ी साहब को याद कीजिये…. इस बार मैं शब्दों को नहीं लिख रहा हूँ ना ही धुन पर कुछ लिख रहा हूँ, आज बात होगी सिर्फ़ रफ़ी साहब की आवाज की ।
nain lad jai re to…

इसी प्रकार जो दूसरा गीत मैने चुना है वह है “मैं गाऊँ तुम सो जाओ…” फ़िल्म है ब्रह्मचारी, लिखा है हसरत जयपुरी ने, संगीत दिया है शंकर-जयकिशन ने और यह दर्दीली लोरी फ़िल्माई गई है शम्मी कपूर पर… शम्मी कपूर की जैसी खिलन्दड़ और याहू छवि है यह गीत उससे अलग हटकर है, फ़िल्म में अनाथ बच्चे भूखे हैं और सोने का प्रयत्न कर रहे हैं तथा शम्मी कपूर जो कि बेहद दुखी हैं, उन्हें यह लोरी गाकर सुलाने का प्रयास करते हैं । हालांकि शंकर-जयकिशन जो कि ऑर्केस्ट्रा के प्रयोग के मोह से बच नहीं पाते, इस गीत में भी साजों की काफ़ी आवाज है, फ़िर भी रफ़ी साहब ने बेहद कोमल अन्दाज और नीचे सुरों में उम्दा गीत गाया है (जैसे यह “फ़ुसफ़ुसाता सा यह गीत”, या फ़िर “यह गीत”) । इस लोरीनुमा गीत को आप “यहाँ क्लिक करके” सुन सकते हैं या विजेट में प्ले करके । आईये आवाज के इस देवदूत को सलाम करें, उनकी यादों में खो जायें और हमारी पीढी को रफ़ी-लता-आशा-किशोर-मुकेश आदि का तोहफ़ा देने के लिये ईश्वर को धन्यवाद दें ।
Main Gaaon Tum So …

Mohd. Rafi, मोहम्मद रफ़ी, रफ़ी पुण्यतिथि, Ganga Jamuna, Brahmachari

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रफ़ी साहब की पुण्यतिथि पर दो अलबेले गीतों से पुष्पांजलि*

                               July 29, 2007 at 5:06 am                                    (Uncategorized)                                         

                               रफ़ी साहब की पुण्यतिथि (31 जुलाई) के अवसर पर उनके बारे में कुछ  लिखने की शुरुआत करूँ तो कहाँ से करूँ, क्योंकि उनके बारे में सब कुछ तो  कहा जा चुका है, फ़िर भी कम लगता है, रफ़ी साहब की आवाज, उनकी गीतों की  अदायगी, उनकी भलमनसाहत के बारे में काफ़ी कुछ पहले ही लिखा जा चुका है, अब  और कुछ लिखना तो मात्र सूरज को दीपक दिखाने जैसा होगा । रफ़ी साहब के हजारों  खूबसूरत गीतों में से एक या दो को चुनना ठीक वैसा ही है, जैसे खिलौने की  दुकान में भ्रमित सा एक बच्चा… जो सोच-सोच कर हैरान है कि “क्या चुनूँ” !  फ़िर भी रफ़ी साहब को पुष्पांजलि पेश करते हुए मैने उनके दो गीतों का चुनाव  किया है । और इन गीतों का चुनाव इसलिये किया कि ये हीरो की छवि के विपरीत  स्वभाव वाले गीत हैं । अक्सर कहा जाता है (और यह सच भी है) कि रफ़ी साहब हों  या लता या आशा अथवा किशोर कुमार… गीत गाने से पहले फ़िल्म में यह किस हीरो  पर फ़िल्माया जाना है उसके बारे में जरूर पता करते थे, फ़िर उस हीरो या  हीरोईन के अन्दाजे-बयाँ और अदाओं के हिसाब से वे अपनी आवाज को ढालते थे ।  प्रस्तुत दोनों गीतों का चयन मैने इसी आधार पर किया है कि जिससे श्रोताओं  को रफ़ी साहब की ” वाईड रेंज” के बारे में जानकारी मिल सके । *नृत्य करते हुए दिलीप कुमार और बेहद गंभीर मुद्राओं में शम्मी कपूर की कल्पना करना कितना मुश्किल होता है*  ना… जबकि अधिकतर लोगों के दिमाग में “ट्रेजेडी किंग” और “याहू” की छवियाँ  ऐसी कैद हैं कि चाहकर भी उन्हें नहीं भुलाया जा सकता । अब सोचिये कि  मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब को जब ये विपरीत स्वभाव वाले गीत गाने को कहा गया होगा तब  गीत गाने से पहले उन्होंने “माइंड-सेट” कैसे किया होगा, क्योंकि वे इन  गीतों को गाने से पहले इन अभिनेताओं की छवि के अनुरूप यूसुफ़ साहब के लिये  बेहद दर्द भरे और शम्मी जी के लिए जोरदार उछलकूद वाले और कमर-हिलाऊ गीत गा  चुके थे, लेकिन यहीं पर उनकी “मास्टरी” उभरकर सामने आती है… 
पहला गीत  मैं प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ फ़िल्म “गंगा-जमुना” का लिखा है शकील बदायूँनी ने  और धुन बनाई है नौशाद ने । इस फ़िल्म को पहली “अनऑफ़िशियल” भोजपुरी फ़िल्म कहा  जा सकता है, क्योंकि इस फ़िल्म के नब्बे प्रतिशत संवादों और गीतों में  भोजपुरी का उपयोग किया गया है । बोल हैं… *“नैन लड़ जइहैं तो मनवा मा कसक होईबे करी…”*  यदि किसी को पता न हो कि ये गीत किस पर फ़िल्माया गया है तो उसके जेहन में  दिलीप कुमार कतई नहीं आयेगा… इतनी मस्ती में यह गीत रफ़ी साहब ने गाया है कि  यह सीधे आपको गाँव के मेले में ले जाता है और छेड़छाड़ भरे मासूम भोजपुरी  शब्दों से आपको सराबोर कर देता है । नौशाद ने रफ़ी साहब से काफ़ी गीत गवाये  हैं (अधिकतर दर्द भरे और गंभीर किस्म के), लेकिन इस गीत में दिलीप कुमार  नृत्य भी करेंगे और गीत भोजपुरी में भी होगा यह रफ़ी साहब ने भी नहीं सोचा  होगा… बहरहाल आप इस गीत को “यहाँ क्लिक करके”  भी सुन सकते हैं और नीचे दिये विजेट में प्ले करके भी । मस्ती में खो  जाईये और रफ़ी साहब को याद कीजिये…. इस बार मैं शब्दों को नहीं लिख रहा हूँ  ना ही धुन पर कुछ लिख रहा हूँ, आज बात होगी सिर्फ़ रफ़ी साहब की आवाज की ।



nain lad jai re to…


 इसी प्रकार जो दूसरा गीत मैने चुना है वह है *“मैं गाऊँ तुम सो जाओ…”*  फ़िल्म है ब्रह्मचारी, लिखा है हसरत जयपुरी ने, संगीत दिया है शंकर-जयकिशन  ने और यह दर्दीली लोरी फ़िल्माई गई है शम्मी कपूर पर… शम्मी कपूर की जैसी  खिलन्दड़ और याहू छवि है यह गीत उससे अलग हटकर है, फ़िल्म में अनाथ बच्चे  भूखे हैं और सोने का प्रयत्न कर रहे हैं तथा शम्मी कपूर जो कि बेहद दुखी  हैं, उन्हें यह लोरी गाकर सुलाने का प्रयास करते हैं । हालांकि शंकर-जयकिशन  जो कि ऑर्केस्ट्रा के प्रयोग के मोह से बच नहीं पाते, इस गीत में भी साजों  की काफ़ी आवाज है, फ़िर भी रफ़ी साहब ने बेहद कोमल अन्दाज और नीचे सुरों में  उम्दा गीत गाया है (जैसे यह “फ़ुसफ़ुसाता सा यह गीत”, या फ़िर “यह गीत”) । इस लोरीनुमा गीत को आप “यहाँ क्लिक करके”  सुन सकते हैं या विजेट में प्ले करके । आईये आवाज के इस देवदूत को सलाम  करें, उनकी यादों में खो जायें और हमारी पीढी को रफ़ी-लता-आशा-किशोर-मुकेश  आदि का तोहफ़ा देने के लिये ईश्वर को धन्यवाद दें ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

AawaZ EK SuR AneK's Notes 





Get Notes via RSS

*सुशारीर, आयत्तकंठ पार्श्व गायक मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब......(भाग.....01 )*by AawaZ EK SuR AneK on Monday, October 17, 2011 at 6:21am ·


*   सु शारीर, आयत्तकंठ पार्श्व गायक मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब.*
   ---------------------------------------------------------------


'सुनो  सुनो ऐ दुनिया वालो, बापू की ये अमर कहानी' (पटदीप), ' साज़ हो तुम आवाज़  हूँ मैं  (जेजेवंती),  'मोहब्बत की राहो मई चलना संभल के'  (शुद्ध कल्याण  ), ' जहा डाल 

डाल पर सोने की चिड़िया करती है बसेरा' (यमन  कल्याण), 'मन रे तू काहे न धीर धरे' (किरवानी), 'याद न जाए बीते दिनों की'  (काफी), 'होरी खेलत नन्दलाल' (मालकौंस), '

मन तडपत हरि दर्शन  को आज' एवं 'अखियन संग अखिया' (कलावती), 'कोई सागर दिल को बहलाता नहीं'  (अडाना कान्हड़ा), मोहम्मद शाह रंगीले' (सिन्धु भैरवी), 'अजहू न 

आये  बालमा, सावन बीता जाए' एवं फिल्म जागृति का देश भक्ति गीत 'हम लाये है  तूफ़ान से कश्ती निकाल के, इस देश को रखना मेरे बच्चो संभल के' . ऐसे अनेक  बेमिसाल 

गीतों को असरदार तरीके से प्रस्तुत करने वाले दर्दभरे, मनोमुग्धकारी, सुमधुर कंठ के मालिक थे मोहम्मद रफ़ी. 

*संगीत-शाश्त्रानुसार रफ़ी की योग्यता :-----*
---------------------------------

यदि  शाश्त्रीय संगीत के किसी गायक का मोहम्मद रफ़ी - जैसा सुमधुर दर्दीला कंठ व  प्रतिभा होती तो उसे संगीत शाश्त्र में गायक के गुणों की सूची में वर्णित,  निम्न पारिभाषिक 

शब्दों के विशेषणों से विभूषित किया जाता. जैसे :--

*सुशारीर* : अर्थात ऐसा गायक, जिसके कंठ का धर्म बिना अभ्यास के राग का स्वरुप व्यक्त कर सकता है.

*आयत्तकंठ* :  अर्थात ऐसा गायक, जिसका कंठ स्वाधीन है, ये गुण तो मोहम्मद रफ़ी में थे  ही, साथ में निम्न गुणों का समावेश भी उनकी योग्यता के लिए कर सकते है.

*धारणावान* : संगीत शाश्त्र की उत्तम बातें, अच्छे गुणों को शीघ्र ग्रहण करने की समझ रखनेवाला गायक.

*सुघट* : सुदर्शन व्यक्तित्व वाला, अर्थात देखने में सुन्दर हो  या जिसे देखकर श्रोता घ्रणा न करे.

*क्रियापर* : अपने अभ्यास में दक्ष रहकर श्रोताओ के मन को मोहित करने योग्य गायन की प्रस्तुति करने वाला गायक.

*रागरागांगकोविद* : हिन्दुस्तानी देशी संगीत के चार भेदों का जानकार गायक ; ये चार भेद है- रागांग, भाषांग, क्रियांग व उपांग.

*रागांग* : शाश्त्रीय नियम के अनुसार रागों को बरतने का ढंग जाननेवाला.

*भाषांग* : विभिन्न लोक गीतों की जानकारी रखकर उनका प्रयोग करने वाला.

*उपांग* : रागों का परस्पर मिश्रण करने की समझ रखने वाला गायक.

*तालज्ञ* : संगीत में ताल को प्राण कहा गया है. लय ताल का ज्ञाता गायक तालज्ञ कहलाता है.

*जितश्रम* : श्रम को जीतने वाला अर्थात गाते समय श्रम का अनुभव जिसे न हो .

*हृद्यशब्द* : सुमधुर, रसीला, दर्दभरा कंठ जिसका हो, ऐसा गायक.


                                 ईश्वरप्रदत्त अति उच्च कोटि का माधुर्य  मोहम्मद रफ़ी के कंठ मे था. साथ ही उपरोक्त वर्णित गुण उनमे होने से  फ़िल्मी दुनिया मे अपना वर्चस्व कायम 

करने मे वे सफल हुए. उनकी दर्दीली, रसीली, मधुर आवाज़ के रसिक लोग कायल हो गए थे.

चार  दशक तक (सन 1941  से 1980 ) सभी नर-नारी व बालक से लेकर वृद्द रसिको के  दिल दिमाग पर मोहम्मद रफ़ी छ गए थे. फ़िल्मी दुनिया मे पार्श्व गीत के लिए  सभी 

की जुबान पर एक ही नाम बारम्बार चढ़ रहा था और वह नाम  था------- मोहम्मद रफ़ी. फ़िल्मी एवं अन्य गीत के रिकॉर्ड मे रफ़ी साहब ने  अपना नाम अमर कर दिया है. रफ़ी 

साहब ने अपने कार्यकाल मे  करीब २६ हज़ार विभिन्न गीत गाये है. इस तरह आज वर्तमान युग मे भी 'यादगार  व्यक्तित्व' के रूप मे रफ़ी साहब हमारे बीच विद्यमान है. रफ़ी 

साहब की शैली मे गानेवाला गायक सम्प्रति महेंद्र कपूर है. अर्थात मोहम्मद रफ़ी शैली मे यह एक घराना सिने संगीत मे बन गया है.

रफ़ी  साहब केवल फ़िल्मी गीतों के ही गायक नहीं थे , वे शाश्त्रीय संगीत पर  आधारित सुगम संगीत, लोक संगीत, ग़ज़ल, भजन आदि के भी अप्रितम गायक थे. ऐसे  हरफनमौला 

गायक का परिचय ज़रूरी है.

छोटी आयु  में ही अपने समय के प्रसिध्हा संगीत के उस्ताद गुलाम अली से संगीत की  शिक्षा रफ़ी साहब ने पाई. इतनी कम उम्र में सधी और सुमधुर आवाज़ के धनी  बालक को 

उस्ताद ने दिल खोलकर संगीत की शिक्षा दी. आगे चलकर  युवावस्था में रफ़ी साहब ने खा साहब अब्दुल रहमान से भी संगीत की शिक्षा  पाई. रफ़ी साहब में विनम्रता के साथ 

संगीत विद्या प्राप्त  करने की चाह आजीवन बनी रही. इसी विशेष गुण के कारण अपने समय के सभी  संगीत-निर्देशकों के चहेते बने थे. उनके द्वारा बनाई गई विविध  राग-रागिनियो 

पर आधारित धुनें, लोक गीतों पर आधारित धुनें,  पाश्चात्य संगीत पर आधारित धुनें, चालू किस्म की चलती धुनें, अर्थात किसी  भी प्रकार का गीत, ग़ज़ल व भजन गाकर रफ़ी 

साहब ने स्वयं को  फ़िल्मी दुनिया मे अचल स्थान पर स्थापित किया था. रफ़ी साहब की  कर्त्तव्यनिष्ठा ने उन्हें इस स्थान पर स्थिर रखा. रफ़ी साहब कहते थे की "*मेरी मनीषा* 
*यह* *होती  है कि जो गीत गाया जा रहा है,वह लोकप्रिय हो; फिल्म के निर्माता,  दिग्दर्शक, गीत व गीतकार, संगीत-निर्देशक इन सबको यश मिले और जनता* 
*का भरपूर मनोरंजन हो."* 

संगीतकार  श्याम सुन्दर के निर्देशन मे सन 1941  में पंजाबी फिल्म के लिए रफ़ी साहब  ने प्रथम गीत गाया था एवं अंतिम गीत फिल्म 'आसपास' के लिए सन 1980 में  गाया. 

इस प्रकार चार दशक तक वे श्रोताओ के दिल-दिमाग एवं फ़िल्मी संगीत की दुनिया पर छाये रहे.

रफ़ी  साहब ने अपने समय के सभी संगीतकारों के निर्देशन में पूर्ण तन्मयता व  निष्ठां से गाया है, इनमे कुछ संगीतकारों के नाम है------ निसार,  एस.मोहिंदर,शिवराम, एन.दत्ता, 

हुस्नलाल-भगतराम, सी. अर्जुन,  बाबुल, इकबाल कुरैशी, लाला असर सत्तार, ब्रजभूषण, नौशाद, शंकर-जयकिशन,  लक्ष्मीकान्त-प्यारेलाल, कल्याणजी-आनंदजी, एस.डी. बर्मन, 

आर.डी. बर्मन, ओ.पी.नय्यर, मदन मोहन, वसंत देसाई, सलिल चौधरी, जयदेव, खैय्याम, रवि, सी.रामचन्द्र, आदि.

*सहगल का आशीर्वाद*---रफ़ी  साहब को मंच पर आने का प्रथम अवसर लाहौर में प्रसिध्हा पार्श्व-गायक संगीत  सम्राट सहगल के कार्यक्रम के अवसर पर मिला. रफ़ी के गीतों को 

सुनकर सहगल ने रफ़ी की पीठ थपथपाई और कहा -"तेरी आवाज़ में बड़ा दम है, तू एक रोज़ नाम कमाएगा"

*लोकप्रियता:*

रफ़ी  साहब ने, फ़िल्मी दुनिया के सदा बहार अभिनेता अशोक कुमार को सर्वप्रथम  अपनी आवाज़ 'साजन' फिल्म के लिए दी. गीत, 'सुनो सुनो ऐ दुनिया वालो, बापू  की ये अमर 

कहानी'--------रास्ट्रपिता महात्मा गाँधी की  श्रध्हांजलि के लिए लिखा गया था ----इस गीत ने रफ़ी साहब को आम जनता का  प्रिय गायक अर्थात लोकप्रिय गायक बना दिया. 

राजेंद्र कृष्ण गीतकार थे एवं संगीत-निर्देशक थे --- हुस्नलाल--भगतराम.    

*पार्श्वगायक को आवाज़ देने का प्रसंग :*

पार्श्व  गायक किशोर कुमार के लिए रफ़ी साहब को दो बार गाना पड़ा है. इस प्रकार  पार्श्व गायक जो अभिनेता भी थे, उन्हें रफ़ी साहब का मोहताज होना पड़ा. गीत  था----- 'मन 

मोरा बावरा'  फिल्म थी-- 'रागिनी', संगीत  निर्देशक थे ----ओ.पी.नय्यर. कई रेह्लसलो के बाद भी जब यह गीत किशोर कुमार  से नहीं जमा तो इस गीत को गाने के लिए रफ़ी 

साहब को बुलाना पड़ा.

दूसरी  बार शंकर-जयकिशन के निर्देशन में रफ़ी साहब ने पुनः एक गीत गाया. गीतकार  थे----शैलेन्द्र, गीत था-----'अजब है दस्ता तेरी ऐ ज़िन्दगी' फिल्म  थी---'शरारत' व 

अभिनय करने वाले कलाकार थे ----किशोर कुमार.

इन प्रसंगों में मानो शरारती अभिनेता पार्श्व गायक किशोर कुमार की शरारत कर, रफ़ी साहब ने अपनी श्रेष्ठता का झंडा गाड़ दिया.

हरफनमौला  रफ़ी साहब ने विभिन्न प्रकार के अभिनय कर्ताओ के लिए गाया है. जैसे---  भगवान, ओमप्रकाश, जानी वाकर, राजकुमार,दिलीपकुम  र, राजेश खन्ना, अमिताभ 

बच्चन,  राजेंद्र कुमार आदि. राजकपूर की  'जागते रहो' फिल्म मे पंजाबी भांगड़ा गीत  'नीमे झूठ बोलिया' रफ़ी साहब ने गाकर , लोक संगीत के लहजे को अपने कंठ में  ढालकर, 

संवेदनात्मक गीतों पर भी अपनी बादशाहत सिध्ह कर दी. यह गीत प्रेम धवन ने लिखा था  व स्वर बध्ह किया था सलिल चौधरी ने.

*अभिनय* :  रफ़ी साहब ने सन 1945 में 'लैला मजनू', सन 1947 में 'समाज को बदल डालो' व  'जुगनू' इन फिल्मो में अभिनय किया है. अभिनय के क्षेत्र  से अधिक सफलता 

पार्श्व  गायन के क्षेत्र में रफ़ी साहब को मिली व उसका उन्होंने भरपूर जिंदा दिली  से आनंद उठाकर अपनी ज़िन्दगी पार्श्व गायन में ही पूरी की. इस निर्णय को  स्वीकार कर रफ़ी 

साहब ने सफल जीवन में ही पदार्पण किया व अनेक पुरस्कार भी प्राप्त किये.

*पुरस्कार:*

सन  1965 में राष्ट्रपति डॉ.सर्वपल्ली राधाकृष्णन के हाथो 'पद्म श्री'  पुरस्कार रफ़ी साहब ने पाया. चार बार फिल्म फेएर अवार्ड सन 1961 -1966  -1968 -1971 में रफ़ी 

साहब को प्राप्त हए. सुर सिंगार संसद   बम्बई द्वारा संगीत-सम्राट तानसेन का गीत  'सुध बिसर गई आज' को सन 1962 का  सर्वश्रेष्ठ फ़िल्मी शाश्त्रीय गीत घोषित किया गया. 

यह गीत  संगीत-निर्देशक एस.एन. त्रिपाठी के निर्देशन में रफ़ी साहब ने सहयोगी गायक  मन्ना डे के साथ गाया था. इस प्रकार कई छोटे मोटे पुरस्कार रफ़ी साहब ने  प्राप्त किये, 

परन्तु रफ़ी साहब को श्रेष्ठ पुरस्कार अपने चहेते रसिको के दिल मे जगह बनाने का मिला है, उसके आगे अन्य सभी पुरस्कार फीके है.

*राष्ट्रीय एकता के प्रतीक रफ़ी साहब :*

भारत  की करीब-करीब सभी मुक्ख्य भाषाओ में रफ़ी साहब ने गीत गाये है. इसी अर्थ  में रफ़ी राष्ट्रीय एकता के प्रतीक बनने में भी भाग्यशाली बन गए. हिंदी के  अलावा मराठी, 

गुजराती, बंगला, आसामी, उर्दू, छत्तीसगड़ी,  पंजाबी आदि सभी प्रमुख भाषाओ में रफ़ी साहब के गीत रसिकजनो को मिलेंगे.  रफ़ी साहब कहते थे ----"*संगीत मेरा जीवन* 
*है,बिना* *संगीत के मेरा जीवन शून्य है."*

बहुमुखी  व्यक्तित्व वाले रफ़ी साहब ने देश-भक्ति के गीतों को तहेतिल व जोशखरोश से  गाकर देशवासियों को जागरूकता व देश-भक्ति के चेतनामय माहौल में प्रेरणा  देकर जाग्रत 

किया है. कुछ उदहारण देखिये--- 'सुनो सुनो ऐ  दुनियावालो', 'वतन की राह मे वतन के नौजवान शहीद हो', 'हम लाये है तूफ़ान  से कश्ती निकाल के', ऐ वतन ऐ वतन हमको 

तेरी कसम', 'सरफरोशी  की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है', 'अपनी आज़ादी को हम हरगिज़ मिटा सकते  नहीं' , 'कर चले हम फ़िदा जानो तन साथियों', 'आवाज़ दो हम  एक है', 

'हिम्मत वतन की हमसे है', 'ये देश है वीर जवानों का'.

31  जुलाई 1980 को मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब ने अपने गाये गीत 'सुहानी रात ढल चुकी' व  'ये ज़िन्दगी के मेले दुनिया में कम न होंगे, अफ़सोस हम न होंगे' को  चरितार्थ कर इस 

फानी दुनिया से विदा ले ली.

सिने-संगीत के नाद-ब्रह्म  का सूर्य अपने कोटि-कोटि प्रेमीजनो को शोक-सागर में डुबोकर अस्त हो गया.


                                                                                                                               राजेश मेहता, इंदौर.

----------


## Kamal Ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Kamal Ji

*स्मृति शेष- मोहम्मद रफ़ी: दुनिया ना भाए मोहे अब...*                                      Source: Yunush Khan   |   Last Updated 16:04(31/07/11)



आर्टिकल


     



 
                                 मोहम्मद रफ़ी की आवाज के बिना हिंदी सिने संगीत की कल्पना नहीं की जा  सकती। उनके शास्त्रीय संगीत पर आधारित गीतों की भी अद्भुत दुनिया है...

जुलाई का ये महीना जाते-जाते हमें रफ़ी साहब की सुरीली यादों से भिगो देता  है। उनके फिल्मी, गैर-फिल्मी गीतों, भजनों, ग़जलों से लेकर दूसरी भाषाओं में  गाए उनके गीतों और उनसे जुड़े यादगार क़िस्सों का जिक्र हम पहले ही कर चुके  हैं। इस बरस रफ़ी साहब के गाए शास्त्रीय-संगीत पर आधारित कुछ गीतों की  चर्चा। सबसे पहले यह बता देना जरूरी है कि मोहम्मद रफ़ी ने अपने बचपन के  दिनों में उस्ताद बड़े ग़ुलाम अली ख़ां, उस्ताद अब्दुर वहीद ख़ान, फ़ीरोज निजमी  वग़ैरह से शास्त्रीय-संगीत की तालीम ली थी। मुंबई आने के बाद भी  शास्त्रीय-संगीत का उनका रियाज लगातार जारी रहा।

रफ़ी साहब इतने पक्के सुरों वाले गायक थे कि किसी भी तरह का गीत गाने में  उन्हें कभी कोई दिक्कत नहीं आई। फिल्म-संगीतकारों की कई पीढ़ियों ने रफ़ी  साहब के सामने कई चुनौतीपूर्ण धुनें रखीं और रफ़ी ने उन्हें बहुत कुशलता साथ  निभाया। रफ़ी और नौशाद की जोड़ी ने फिल्म-संगीत के इतिहास के कुछ बेमिसाल  और कालजयी गाने दिए हैं। मिसाल के लिए फिल्म ‘बैजू बावरा’ के दो ही गानों  की चर्चा करें-‘मन तरपत हरि दर्शन को आज’, जो राग मालकौंस पर आधारित है और  ‘ओ दुनिया के रखवाले’ जो राग दरबारी कानड़ा पर आधारित है। ‘बैजू बावरा’ के  गीत शकील बदायूंनी ने लिखे थे। शकील-नौशाद और रफ़ी मिलकर इस देश की  धर्म-निरपेक्ष संस्कृति की एक नायाब मिसाल रचते हैं। ये भजन ईश्वर के समक्ष  संपूर्ण समर्पण के अद्वितीय रूप हैं। इसी फिल्म का गीत ‘तू गंगा की मौज  मैं जमना का धारा’ राग बहार पर आधारित था।

अब मैं जिस गाने का जिक्र करने जा रहा हूं वो है 1960 में आई फिल्म  ‘कोहीनूर’ का। जिसमें नौशाद ने मोहम्मद रफ़ी से राग हमीर पर आधारित गीत  गवाया—‘मधुबन में राधिका नाचे रे’। रफ़ी के गाए सबसे अदभुत् गानों में से एक  है यह गाना। उस्ताद हलीम जाफर ख़ान ने इस गाने में सितार बजाया था। उस्ताद  हलीम जाफ़र ख़ां साहब का कहना है कि एक साथ तराना, सरगम, सितारा और गाने का  इस्तेमाल बेहद मुश्किल है। पर नौशाद ने इसे कुशलता से निभाया है। चूंकि  दिलीप कुमार को इस गाने में परदे पर सितार बजाना था.. इसलिए उन्होंने कई  दिनों तक बाक़ायदा सितार सीखा। अपनी उंगलियां जख्मी कीं, तब जाकर यह गाना  फिल्माया जा सका। इस गाने को सुंदर जल-तरंग के लिए भी सुनिए।

बहरहाल, रफ़ी के गाए नौशाद के तैयार किए शास्त्रीय गानों का जिक्र चल रहा  है। सन 1954 में फिल्म ‘शबाब’ के लिए नौशाद ने राग बहार पर आधारित गीत  तैयार किया—‘मन की बीन मतवारी बाजे’। इसे लता और रफ़ी ने गाया। फिल्मे ‘अमर’  में आया था गाना-‘इंसाफ़ का मंदिर है ये’ जो राग भैरवी पर आधारित था। ‘साज  और आवाज’ का गाना—‘साज हो तुम आवाज हूं मैं’ राग पटदीप पर आधारित था।  संगीतकार नौशाद के निर्देशन रफ़ी की गायकी शास्त्रीयता की अनूठी ऊंचाइयों तक  पहुंची। लेकिन कुछ और भी संगीतकार थे जिन्होंने रफ़ी के शास्त्रीय-पक्ष को  उभारा। शंकर-जयकिशन के निर्देशन में रफ़ी के कुछ बहुत ही अदभुत् शास्त्रीय  गीत आए हैं। जैसे—‘राधिके तूने बंसरी चुराई’। रफ़ी के आलाप से शुरू होने  वाला यह गाना राग अडाणा पर आधारित है।

सन 1956 में आई थी फिल्म ‘बसंत बहार..फिल्म के विषय के कारण सभी गीत  शास्त्रीय-संगीत पर आधारित थे। इस फिल्म  में रफ़ी ने राग तोड़ी पर आधारित  गीत गाया-‘दुनिया ना भाए मोहे अब तो बुला ले’। फिल्म ‘सांझ और सवेरा’ में  मोहम्मद रफ़ी और सुमन कल्याणपुर का गाया राग पीलू पर आधारित गाना था—‘अजहूं  ना आए बालमा सावन बीता जाए’। बारिश के दिनों में इस गाने की कशिश कुछ और ही  बढ़ जाती है।

रफ़ी  के इतने सारे शास्त्रीय गीत फिल्मों  में आए हैं कि सभी का जिक्र करें  तो एक पूरी श्रृंखला पर काम करना होगा। पर भला रफ़ी के गाए रोशन के  स्वरबद्ध किए फिल्म ‘चित्रलेखा’ के गाए गाने को हम कैसे भूल सकते हैं। ‘मन  रे तू काहे ना धीर धरे’ राग यमन-कल्याण पर आधारित गाना है। अफ़सोस है कि यह  केवल दो ही अंतरों का गाना है। कुल तीन मिनट दस सेकेन्ड का एक तिलस्म ।  फिल्म ‘मेरी सूरत तेरी आंखें’ में संगीतकार सचिन देव बर्मन ने रफ़ी से एक  बहुत सुंदर गीत गवाया—‘नाचे मन मोरा मगन’। राग भैरवी पर आधारित इस गाने में  मोहम्मद रफ़ी ने एक तरह से तबले पर पंडित सामता प्रसाद के साथ जुगलबंदी की  थी। 31 जुलाई को रफ़ी साहब को गए इकतीस साल पूरे हो जाएंगे। पर क्या इस  दौरान ऐसे 31 मिनट भी बीते होंगे, जब रफ़ी की आवाज हमारे कानों में ना गूंजी  हो।

*(लेखक विविध-भारती में कार्यरत हैं)*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रफ़ी साहब का पहला और आखिरी गीत* 





आवाज़  के सरताज, मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब आज 87 साल के होते. सब जानते हैं कि वे  अमृतसर के पास कोटला सुलतान पुर गाँव में पैदा हुए. 24 दिसंबर सन 1924 के  दिन. गलियों में गा गा के भीख वाले एक फ़कीर के पीछे भागते भागते उन्हें  गायकी का जुनून हुआ. कुछ अरसे बाद उनका परिवार लाहौर जा के बस गया भट्टी  गेट के पास नूर मोहल्ले में एक सलून था उनके अब्बा का. लेकिन यहाँ भी जब  अपनी गला-तराशी  से वो बाज़ नहीं आये तो बाद में उनके करीबी रिश्तेदार हुए अब्दुल हमीद  उन्हें मुंबई ले आये. जहां उनकी खुशकिस्मती ने उन्हें उस्ताद बड़े गुलाम  अली साहब खां साहब, उस्ताद अब्दुल वहीद खां, पंडित जीवन लाल मट्टू और  फ़िरोज़ निजामी साहब की शागिर्दी दिला दी. 

कुल जमा तेरह साल की उम्र में उन्हें स्टेज पे गाने का मौका मिला वो भी उस ज़माने के महानतम गायक  के.एल.साहब के सामने. सन 41 में संगीतकार श्याम सुन्दर ने उन्हें पहली बार  फिल्म में गवाया. 'गुल बलोच' नाम था फिल्म का. ये पंजाबी में थी. गाने बोल  थे, सोणिये नी, हीरिये नी. वे फिर लाहौर चले गए रेडियो में. लौटे तो मुंबई  के भिन्डी बाज़ार के दस बाय दस फुट के एक छोटे से कमरे में रहने लगे. यहाँ  फिर श्याम सुन्दर जी ने ही उन्हें पहला हिंदी गीत 'गाँव की गोरी' फिल्म के  लिए गवाया, जी.एम. दुरानी के साथ. सुनने के लिए क्लिक करें 

ArtCreative YouTube Embed Custom
">अजी दिल हो काबू में .


इस  दौरान 'लैला मजनू' और 'जुगनू' में उन्होंने छोटे छोटे रोल भी किये.  संगीतकार जोड़ी हुस्नलाल भगतराम और गीतकार राजेंद्र कृष्ण की टीम में शामिल  हो गए वे. कुछ ही दिन बाद 'सुनो सुनो ऐ दुनिया वालो बापू की ये अमर कहानी'  से उन्हें पहचान मिलने लगी. जल्दी ही नौशाद की नज़र उन पे पड़ी. उनकी  'दुलारी' ने उन्हें पार्श्व गायक के रूप में स्थापित कर दिया. उसके बाद तो  बस वे किसी की भी सफलता का दूसरा नाम हो गए. आइये, दुलारी का वो खूबसूरत  गीत सुनते चलें. नौशाद साहब की मौजूदगी में गा रहे हैं खुद रफ़ी साहब. 




ArtCreative YouTube Embed Custom
&feature=related">सुहानी रात ढल चुकी न जाने तुम कब आओगे. 


रफ़ी साहब ने उस दौर के तकरीबन हर संगीतकार के लिए गाया. लगभग हर गायिका के साथ. लेकिन लता से उनकी बिगड़ने का  भी एक किस्सा है. हुआ दरअसल ये था कि लता जी उन दिनों गीतों की रायल्टी को  लेकर संजीदा थीं. 'माया' फिल्म का दोगाना रिकार्ड हो रहा था, 'तस्वीर तेरी  दिल में जिस दिन से उतारी है'. यहीं पर उन्होंने रफ़ी साहब से उनका इस  मुद्दे पे साथ देने के लिए कहा. मगर उनका तर्क ये था कि जब प्रोड्यूसर या  संगीतकार उन्हें गाने के लिए मुंहमांगी रकम दे देता है तो फिर बाद में  फिल्म और गाने हिट हो जाना उनकी किस्मत. रफ़ी नहीं माने. दोनों में अनबन हो  गई. दोनों ने एक दूसरे  के साथ गाना बंद कर दिया. यहाँ तक कि एक बार रफ़ी ने गिनीज़ बुक को लिख  भेजा कि सबसे ज़्यादा गीत गाने का रिकार्ड लता का नहीं है. विवाद चलता रहा.  गिनीज़ बुक ने आखिरकार सन 91 में रफ़ी और लता दोनों का नाम अपने रिकार्ड  से खारिज कर दिया. 'सौरी मैडम' उनकी आखिरी फिल्म थी. फिल्म कभी रिलीज़ नहीं  हो सकी. चित्रगुप्त द्वारा संगीतबद्ध इसके गीतों को उनके देहांत के कोई  उनतीस साल बाद रिलीज़ किया गया. ये है उनमें से एक जो आशा भोंसले के साथ उन्होंने गाया था...

'
ArtCreative YouTube Embed Custom
">देखो जी वादा करो'.

----------


## Badtameez

रफी तेरी याद में


बहुत जल्दी चले गये छोड़कर हमको.
हम सब ढोते हैं तुम्हारी यादों के ग़म को.
सभी को जाना तो है राह छोड़ जमाने की.
पर इतनी जल्दी क्या थी तुमको जाने की?
कुछ साल और अपनी आवाज़ सुनाते.
तो क्या हो जाता जो छोड़कर न जाते?
तुम पंछी उड़ गये संगीत की डाल से.
वो डाल आज भी बुलाती है सालों-साल से.
क्या सोचते हो? चले गये तो मर गये.
अमर हो तुम, भले नश्वर जग से गुजर गये.
भजन में, जनम में, मरण में, शादियों में.
गूँजते हैं तुम्हारे स्वर आज भी वादियों में.
ये जो निठुर दिन है 31 जुलाई का.
ये तड़पाने वाला दिन है दर्द-ए-जुदाई का.
कुछ आँसू आँखों में तैरते रह जाते हैं.
कुछ आँसू तुम्हारी याद में बह जाते हैं.
बह जाते हैं.
हाँ, बह जाते हैं.

------ मनचला
------------------------------
रफी साहब को श्रद्धांजलि
------------------------------

----------


## Kamal Ji

*रफ़ी साहब बता रहे है-कितनी राहत है दिल टूट जाने के बाद* 
_मोहम्मद  रफ़ी फ़िल्मी गीतों के अग्रणी गायक न होते तो क्या होते.शर्तिया कह सकता हूँ  किसी घराने के बड़े उस्ताद होते या बेगम अख़्तर,तलत मेहमूद,मेहंदी हसन और  जगजीतसिंह की बलन के ग़ज़ल गायक होते.भरोसा न हो तो मुलाहिज़ा फ़रमाइये ये ग़ज़ल  .क्या तो सुरों की परवाज़ है और क्या सार-सम्हाल की है शायरी की.रफ़ी साहब ने  इन रचनाओं को तब प्रायवेट एलबम्स की शक़्ल में रेकॉर्ड किया था जब  किशोरकुमार नाम का सुनामी राजेश खन्ना नाम के सुपर स्टार को गढ़ रहा था.रफ़ी  साहब ने इस समय का बहुत रचनात्मक उपयोग किया. स्टेज शोज़ किये,भजन रेकॉर्ड  किये और रेकॉर्ड की चंद बेहतरीन ग़ज़लें.हम कानसेन उपकृत हुए क्योंकि दिल को  सुकून देने वाली आवाज़ हमारे कलेक्शन्स को सुरीला बनाती रही.ऐसी कम्पोज़िशन्स  को गा गा कर न जाने कितने गुलूकारों ने अपनी रोज़ी-रोटी कमाई है.अहसान आपका  मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब आपका हम सब पर.और हाँ इस ग़ज़ल को सुनते हुए ताज अहमद ख़ान  साहब के कम्पोज़िशन की भी दाद दीजिये,किस ख़ूबसूरती से उन्होंने सितार और  सारंगी का इस्तेमाल किया है...हर शेर पर वाह वाह कीजिये हुज़ूर..रफ़ी साहब जो  गा रहे हैं._

----------


## Kamal Ji

*Sunday, August 10, 2008* *लौट चलो पाँव पड़ूँ तोरे श्याम-रफ़ी साहब का एक नायाब ग़ैर फ़िल्मी गीत* 
विविध भारती द्वारा प्रसारित किया जाने वाला ग़ैर-फ़िल्मी यानी सुगम संगीत  रचनाओं का कार्यक्रम रंग-तरंग सुगम संगीत की रचनाओं को प्रचारित करने में  मील का पत्थर कहा जाना चाहिये. इस कार्यक्रम के ज़रिये कई ऐसी रचनाएं  संगीतप्रेमियों को सुनने को मिलीं हैं जिनके कैसेट अस्सी के दशक में बड़ी  मुश्किल से बाज़ार में उपलब्ध हो पाते थे. ख़ासकर फ़िल्म जगत की कुछ नायाब  आवाज़ों मो.रफ़ी, लता मंगेशकर, आशा भोसले, गीता दत्त, सुमन कल्याणपुरकर,  मन्ना डे, महेन्द्र कपूर, उषा मंगेशकर, मनहर, मुबारक बेगम आदि के स्वर में  निबध्द कई रचनाएं रंग-तरंग कार्यक्रम के ज़रिये देश भर में पहुँचीं.

संगीतकार  ख़ैयाम साहब ने फ़िल्मों में कम काम किया है लेकिन जितना भी किया है वह  बेमिसाल है. उन्होंने हमेशा क्वॉलिटी को तवज्जो दी है. ख़ैयाम साहब ने बेगम  अख़्तर, मीना कुमारी और मोहम्मद रफ़ी साहब को लेकर जो बेशक़ीमती रचनाएं संगीत  जगत को दीं हैं उनमें ग़ज़लें और गीत दोनो हैं. सुगम संगीत एक बड़ी विलक्षण  विधा है और हमारे देश का दुर्भाग्य है कि फ़िल्म संगीत के आलोक में सुगम  संगीत की रचनाओं को एक अपेक्षित फ़लक़ नहीं मिल पाया है.



संगीतकार ख़ैयाम


ख़ैयाम साहब की संगीतबध्द और रफ़ी साहब के  स्वर में रचा ये गीत (क्षमा करें! मैं इसे भजन नहीं कह सकता) गोपी भाव की  पराकाष्ठा को व्यक्त कर रहा है. राजस्थानी जी ने कृष्ण के विरह को जो शब्द  दिये हैं वह मन को छू जाते हैं, और कम्पोज़िशन देखिये , सारे स्वर ऐसे चुने  हैं ख़ैयाम नें कि अपने आप ही कविता की सार्थकता समृध्द हो गई है. रफ़ी साहब  शब्द को अपने कंठ से ख़ुद की आत्मा में उतार लेते हैं...गोया स्वयं गोपी बन  गए हों और ब्रज की गलियों में अपने कान्ह कदंब के नीचे बैठ भीगी आँखों से  टेर लगा रहे हों....पत्ती-पत्ती,फूल-फूल और कूल-कूल (ठंडा ठंडा नहीं, जमुना  का किनारा) में कृष्ण को देखते रफ़ी ब्रज के कण कण से प्रार्थित हैं.....  लौट चलो...पाँव पडूँ तोरे श्याम.

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज के लिए बस इतना ही...............

----------


## Badtameez

> आज के लिए बस इतना ही...............


अथक मेहनत करने हेतु मैं आपका आभारी हूँ श्री कमल जी।
अब 4 अगस्त को हमारे सर्वप्रिय किशोर दा का जन्मदिन है, उस दिन भी उपस्थित होकर हमें कृतार्थ कीजिएगा।
धन्यवाद!

----------


## ingole

*तुम मुझे यूं भुला न पाओगे, जब कभी भी सुनोगे गीत मेरे---------'**,   गुजरे जमाने के महान गायक या यूं कहें 'सुरों के सम्राट' मोहम्मद रफी । रफी साहब 31 जुलाई 1980 को इस दुनिया को अलविदा कह गये। रफी  साहब का जन्म 24 दिसंबर 1924 को कोटला सुल्तान में हुआ, जो बंटवारे के बाद  पाकिस्तान के हिस्से में चला गया। उन्हें बचपन से ही गाने का शौक था। उनके  गाए गीत आज भी हमारे जीवन के किसी न किसी पहलू को छू जाते हैं। जो अंदाज  उनके गाने का था शायद ही किसी का हो। रफी साहब की आवाज ने कई एक्टर्स को  सिल्वर स्क्रीन पर पहचान दिलाई। शम्मी कपूर ने तो उनकी आवाज का खूब  इस्तेमाल किया।**चलिए, आज रफी की जिंदगी के कुछ अनदेखे पलों के सफर पर-*

----------


## ingole

*रफी साहब ने फिल्मी गीतों के अलावा गैर फिल्मी नग्में भी गाये। उदाहरण के लिए-  
1-- मैं कब गाता, मेरे स्वर में प्यार किसी का गाता है।
2-- मेरे गीतों का श्रंगार हो तुम, जीवन का पहला प्यार हो तुम 
3-- गज़ब किया तेरे वादे पर एतबार किया।*

----------


## ingole

*मोहम्मद रफी के गाए भजन आज भी मंदिरों में सुनाई देते हैं। इतना समय बीत जाने के बाद भी इनकी चमक वैसी ही बरकरार है।  जैसे,
 - तेरे भरोसे हे नंदलाला, कोई रो-रो बाट निहारे 
-पांव पड़ूं तेरे श्याम बृज को लौट चलो
-बड़ी देर भई नंदलाला
-बड़ी देर भई, बड़ी देर भई, कब लोगे खबर मेरो राम*

----------


## ingole

*रफी साहब को उनके बेहतरीन गायन के लिए 6 बार फिल्मफेयर अवॉर्ड दिया गया। भारत सरकार ने उन्हे 'पद्मश्री' की उपाधि दी।*

----------


## ingole

*सरकार ने उनके सम्मान में उनके नाम का स्टैम्प भी जारी किया*

----------


## ingole

*संगीतकार नौशाद से लेकर अनु मलिक के संगीत निर्देशन में उन्होंने गाने गाए।  अनु ने अपने फिल्मी कॅरिअर का पहला गाना गाने के लिए रफी साहब से ही  रिक्वेस्ट की थी। वे राजी हो गये। उस गाने के बोल थे-* *"दर्दे दिल, दर्दे  जिगर दिल में जगाया आपने"**।*

----------


## ingole

*उनके जाने के बाद कई गायकों ने उनकी जगह लेनी चाही, पर सभी असफल रहे। उनकी  शान में आनंद बक्शी ने बिल्कुल सही लिखा-* *"न फनकार तुझसा, तेरे बाद आया,  मोहम्मद रफी तू बहुत याद आया।"*

----------


## Badtameez

> *संगीतकार नौशाद से लेकर अनु मलिक के संगीत निर्देशन में उन्होंने गाने गाए।  अनु ने अपने फिल्मी कॅरिअर का पहला गाना गाने के लिए रफी साहब से ही  रिक्वेस्ट की थी। वे राजी हो गये। उस गाने के बोल थे-* *"दर्दे दिल, दर्दे  जिगर दिल में जगाया आपने"**।*


मित्र, दर्द-ए-जिगर दर्द-ए-जिगर वाला गीत तो शायद कर्ज फिल्म का गीत है और इस फिल्म में लक्ष्मीकान्त-प्यारेलाल का संगीत है।

----------


## ingole

> मित्र, दर्द-ए-जिगर दर्द-ए-जिगर वाला गीत तो शायद कर्ज फिल्म का गीत है और इस फिल्म में लक्ष्मीकान्त-प्यारेलाल का संगीत है।


*हाँ मित्र यहाँ पर तो बड़ी भयानक गलती हो गयी है ..............क़र्ज़ फिल्म का पूरा संगीत तो लक्ष्मीकांत प्यारेलाल का ही है...*

----------


## Badtameez

> *हाँ मित्र यहाँ पर तो बड़ी भयानक गलती हो गयी है ..............क़र्ज़ फिल्म का पूरा संगीत तो लक्ष्मीकांत प्यारेलाल का ही है...*


इसीलिए टोका था न !
अनुमलिक की पहली फिल्म कौन थी? खोजबीन करके बताइए तो।

----------


## Badtameez

रफी साहब के गाये मेरे कुछ पसन्दीदा गीत हैं-
---------- एकल गीत --------------

1- परदेसियों से न अँखिया मिलाना 
2- आने से उसके आये बहार 
3- तेरे मेरे सपने अब एक रंग हैं
4- ये रेशमी जुल्फें, ये शरबती आँखें
5- छू लेने दो नाजुक होटों को
6- सुख के सब साथी दु:ख में न कोय
8- आज पुरानी राहों से कोई मुझे आवाज न दे
9- दिल का सुना साज तराना ढूँढेगा
10- मैं कहीं कवी न बन जाऊँ तेरे प्यार में ऐ कवीता
11- सौ बार जनम लेंगे, सौ बार फना होंगे
12- आ जा तुझको पुकारे मेरा प्यार
13- रंग और नूर की बारात किसे पेश करूँ
14- दोनों ने किया था प्यार मगर
15- हुई शाम उनका खयाल आ गया है
16- इक बंजारा गाये, जीवन के गीत सुनाये
17- नफरत की दुनिया को छोड़के प्यार की दुनिया में
18- मैंने पूछा चाँद से
19- मेरी दोस्ती मेरा प्यार
20- पत्थर के सनम
21- राही मनवा दु:ख की चिन्ता क्यों सताती है
22- रहा गर्दिशों में हरदम
23- बहारों फूल बरसाओ
24- तेरी बिंदिया रे
25- कर चले हम फिदा जानो-तन साथियों
--------------
अभी एकल (सोलो) गीत इतने ही याद आ रहे हैं जो बेहद पसन्द हैं।
------------

----------


## ingole

*जी हाँ बिलकुल...............अन्नू मालिक और रफ़ी साहब ने पहली बार जिस फिल्म के लिए काम किया उसका नाम था..............पूनम 

ये रहा गाना.....*

----------


## Raja44

> रफी साहब के गाये मेरे कुछ पसन्दीदा गीत हैं-
> ---------- एकल गीत --------------
> 
> 1- परदेसियों से न अँखिया मिलाना 
> 2- आने से उसके आये बहार 
> 3- तेरे मेरे सपने अब एक रंग हैं
> 4- ये रेशमी जुल्फें, ये शरबती आँखें
> 5- छू लेने दो नाजुक होटों को
> 6- सुख के सब साथी दु:ख में न कोय
> ...


1. मतलब निकल गया है तो पहचानते नहीँ   2. जिंदगी गुजारने साथी एक चाहिये हुस्नगर ना सही शराब ही सही

----------


## Badtameez

पसंदीदा डुएट भी बताऊँगा।

----------


## Raja44

मनचला जी रफी साहब का उनकी आवाज का बहुत बडा फैन हुँ

----------


## Badtameez

> मनचला जी रफी साहब का उनकी आवाज का बहुत बडा फैन हुँ


जानकर अच्छा लगा मित्र !!!!!!

----------

